# Illegal deer breeder, and illegal hunting operation



## On The Hook (Feb 24, 2009)

Seems this guy, convicted felon Fred Rich of Portland Texas, owner of lonesome bull ranch was arrested for allowing a hunter to kill a 22 pointe buck in an enclosed pen. According to news reports the ranch conducted deer breeding without permits, and 200 animals were euthanized for because of chronic wasting disease. This guy was kicked out of the Texas deer association several years ago. What a turd, I guess that he has found that crime does pay once again. :work:

http://www.kiiitv.com/story/25469665/owner-of-sandia-deer-breeding-facility-bonded-out-of-jail

http://www.lsonews.com/busted-lonesome-bull-ranch-owner-arrested-deer-euthanized/


----------



## Cynoscion (Jun 4, 2009)

The deer were euthanized to test for CWD not because of CWD. BIG DIFFERENCE!


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

I thought they were killed for testing, didnt know they actually had cwd??

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## liedtcr (May 28, 2013)

I did not know you had to kill the deer to test for CWD. What a waste.

Maybe the Biologist on here will shed some light for us. 

Wonder how big the pen was? Wonder what constituts a pen?


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

Ugly mfer. What a pos.


----------



## FREON (Jun 14, 2005)

They have to kill them to be able to test them ( can't do it with them alive unfortunately)


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

What a scumbag, glad they caught the fool!!


----------



## AvianQuest (Feb 7, 2006)

liedtcr said:


> I did not know you had to kill the deer to test for CWD. What a waste.
> 
> Maybe the Biologist on here will shed some light for us.
> 
> Wonder how big the pen was? Wonder what constituts a pen?


You have to remove the brain stem, which tends to kill them if they aren't already dead.

There is no real definition of a "pen" as far as size. TPWD conducted a raid on a deer breeder who had one deer that was improperly documented and was suspected to have been brought in from Arkansas. They herded about 80 deer into a 10-acre pen and drove around inside with two vehicles and two shooters and killed them all. It took them about 8 hours because the deer kept moving to the other side, but they finally wore them out. They were all tested for CWD but none were infected.


----------



## Spec-Rig.006 (Nov 2, 2007)

Cynoscion said:


> The deer were euthanized to test for CWD not because of CWD. BIG DIFFERENCE!


 Yup. All CWD tests are conducted post-mortem, you have to remove a portion of the brain stem.

This guy BETTER have to pay restitution. I did think it was humorous though that the new casters were talking about deer and showing pictures of zebra and wildebeest.

Saw it a few days ago on the news.


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

Guy has a long history of bad stuff. Beware of his hunts.


----------



## flounder9 (Oct 8, 2012)

*Game farms, movement there from, and cwd*

letâ€™s look at some sound scientific facts about game farms, movement there from, and Chronic Wasting Disease CWD, not the junk science the game farms are pushing, but letâ€™s look at some facts...

spreading cwd around...tss

Between 1996 and 2002, chronic wasting disease was diagnosed in 39 herds of farmed elk in Saskatchewan in a single epidemic. All of these herds were depopulated as part of the Canadian Food Inspection Agencyâ€™s (CFIA) disease eradication program. Animals, primarily over 12 mo of age, were tested for the presence CWD prions following euthanasia. Twenty-one of the herds were linked through movements of live animals with latent CWD from a single infected source herd in Saskatchewan, 17 through movements of animals from 7 of the secondarily infected herds.

***The source herd is believed to have become infected via importation of animals from a game farm in South Dakota where CWD was subsequently diagnosed (7,4). A wide range in herd prevalence of CWD at the time of herd depopulation of these herds was observed. Within-herd transmission was observed on some farms, while the disease remained confined to the introduced animals on other farms.

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC2081988/

spreading cwd around...tss

Chronic Wasting Disease (CWD) outbreaks and surveillance program in the Republic of Korea Chronic Wasting Disease (CWD) outbreaks and surveillance program in the Republic of Korea

Hyun-Joo Sohn, Yoon-Hee Lee, Min-jeong Kim, Eun-Im Yun, Hyo-Jin Kim, Won-Yong Lee, Dong-Seob Tark, In- Soo Cho, Foreign Animal Disease Research Division, National Veterinary Research and Quarantine Service, Republic of Korea

Chronic wasting disease (CWD) has been recognized as an important prion disease in native North America deer and Rocky mountain elks. The disease is a unique member of the transmissible spongiform encephalopathies (TSEs), which naturally affects only a few species. CWD had been limited to USA and Canada until 2000.

On 28 December 2000, information from the Canadian government showed that a total of 95 elk had been exported from farms with CWD to Korea.

These consisted of 23 elk in 1994 originating from the so-called â€œsource farmâ€ in Canada, and 72 elk in 1997, which had been held in pre export quarantine at the â€œsource farmâ€.

Based on export information of CWD suspected elk from Canada to Korea, CWD surveillance program was initiated by the Ministry of Agriculture and Forestry (MAF) in 2001.

All elks imported in 1997 were traced back, however elks imported in 1994 were impossible to identify.

CWD control measures included stamping out of all animals in the affected farm, and thorough cleaning and disinfection of the premises.

In addition, nationwide clinical surveillance of Korean native cervids, and improved measures to ensure reporting of CWD suspect cases were implemented.

*Total of 9 elks were found to be affected. CWD was designated as a notifiable disease under the Act for Prevention of Livestock Epidemics in 2002.

*Additional CWD cases - 12 elks and 2 elks - were diagnosed in 2004 and 2005.

*Since February of 2005, when slaughtered elks were found to be positive, all slaughtered cervid for human consumption at abattoirs were designated as target of the CWD surveillance program.

Currently, CWD laboratory testing is only conducted by National Reference Laboratory on CWD, which is the Foreign Animal Disease Division (FADD) of National Veterinary Research and Quarantine Service (NVRQS).

*In July 2010, one out of 3 elks from Farm 1 which were slaughtered for the human consumption was confirmed as positive.

*Consequently, all cervid â€" 54 elks, 41 Sika deer and 5 Albino deer â€" were culled and one elk was found to be positive.

Epidemiological investigations were conducted by Veterinary Epidemiology Division (VED) of NVRQS in collaboration with provincial veterinary services.

*Epidemiologically related farms were found as 3 farms and all cervid at these farms were culled and subjected to CWD diagnosis.

*Three elks and 5 crossbreeds (Red deer and Sika deer) were confirmed as positive at farm 2.

All cervids at Farm 3 and Farm 4 â€" 15 elks and 47 elks â€" were culled and confirmed as negative.

Further epidemiological investigations showed that these CWD outbreaks were linked to the importation of elks from Canada in 1994 based on circumstantial evidences.

*In December 2010, one elk was confirmed as positive at Farm 5.

*Consequently, all cervid â€" 3 elks, 11 Manchurian Sika deer and 20 Sika deer â€" were culled and one Manchurian Sika deer and seven Sika deer were found to be positive.

This is the first report of CWD in these sub-species of deer.

*Epidemiological investigations found that the owner of the Farm 2 in CWD outbreaks in July 2010 had co-owned the Farm 5.

*In addition, it was newly revealed that one positive elk was introduced from Farm 6 of Jinju-si Gyeongsang Namdo.

All cervid â€" 19 elks, 15 crossbreed (species unknown) and 64 Sika deer â€" of Farm 6 were culled, but all confirmed as negative.

: Corresponding author: Dr. Hyun-Joo Sohn (+82-31-467-1867, E-mail: [email protected]) 2011 Pre-congress Workshop: TSEs in animals and their environment 5

http://www.prion2011.ca/files/2011TSEBookletV6Final.pdf

http://www.prion2011.ca/files/PRION_2011_-_Posters_(May_5-11).pdf

http://usdavskorea.blogspot.com/

http://chronic-wasting-disease.blogspot.com/2012/06/natural-cases-of-cwd-in-eight-sika-deer.html

Friday, May 13, 2011

Chronic Wasting Disease (CWD) outbreaks and surveillance program in the Republic of Korea

http://chronic-wasting-disease.blogspot.com/2011/05/chronic-wasting-disease-cwd-outbreaks.html

also, see where even decades back, the USDA had the same thought as they do today with CWD, not their problem...see page 27 below as well, where USDA stated back then, the same thing they stated in the state of Pennsylvania, not their **** business, once they escape, and they said the same thing about CWD in general back then ;

â€The occurrence of CWD must be viewed against the contest of the locations in which it occurred. It was an incidental and unwelcome complication of the respective wildlife research programmes. Despite itâ€™s subsequent recognition as a new disease of cervids, therefore justifying direct investigation, no specific research funding was forthcoming. The USDA veiwed it as a wildlife problem and consequently not their province!â€ ...page 26.

http://collections.europarchive.org/tna/20080102193705/http://www.bseinquiry.gov.uk/files/mb/m11b/tab01.pdf

â€The occurrence of CWD must be viewed against the contest of the locations in which it occurred. It was an incidental and unwelcome complication of the respective wildlife research programmes. Despite itâ€™s subsequent recognition as a new disease of cervids, therefore justifying direct investigation, no specific research funding was forthcoming. The USDA veiwed it as a wildlife problem and consequently not their province!â€ ...page 26.

sound familiar $$$

Sunday, January 06, 2013

USDA TO PGC ONCE CAPTIVES ESCAPE

*** "itâ€˜s no longer its business.â€

http://chronic-wasting-disease.blogspot.com/2013/01/usda-to-pgc-once-captives-escape-its-no.html

Friday, November 22, 2013

Wasting disease is threat to the entire UK deer population CWD TSE PRION disease in cervids

***SINGELTARY SUBMISSION

The Scottish Parliamentâ€™s Rural Affairs, Climate Change and Environment Committee has been looking into deer management, as you can see from the following press release,

***and your email has been forwarded to the committee for information:

http://www.scottish.parliament.uk/parliamentarybusiness/CurrentCommittees/29878.aspx

http://chronic-wasting-disease.blogspot.com/2013/11/wasting-disease-is-threat-to-entire-uk.html

Friday, November 22, 2013

Wasting disease is threat to the entire UK deer population

http://chronic-wasting-disease.blogspot.com/2013/11/wasting-disease-is-threat-to-entire-uk.html

Sunday, July 21, 2013

Welsh Government and Food Standards Agency Wales Joint Public Consultation on the Proposed Transmissible Spongiform Encephalopathies (Wales) Regulations 2013

*** Singeltary Submission WG18417

http://transmissiblespongiformencephalopathy.blogspot.com/2013/07/welsh-government-and-food-standards.html

Sunday, June 23, 2013

National Animal Health Laboratory Network Reorganization Concept Paper (Document ID APHIS-2012-0105-0001)

***Terry S. Singeltary Sr. submission

http://transmissiblespongiformencephalopathy.blogspot.com/2013/06/national-animal-health-laboratory.html

Singeltary submission ;

Program Standards: Chronic Wasting Disease Herd Certification Program and Interstate Movement of Farmed or Captive Deer, Elk, and Moose

DOCUMENT ID: APHIS-2006-0118-0411

***Singeltary submission

http://www.regulations.gov/#!documentDetail;D=APHIS-2006-0118-0411

http://chronic-wasting-disease.blogspot.com/2014/03/docket-no-00-108-10-chronic-wasting.html

Friday, December 14, 2012

DEFRA U.K. What is the risk of Chronic Wasting Disease CWD being introduced into Great Britain? A Qualitative Risk Assessment October 2012

snip...

In the USA, under the Food and Drug Administrationâ€™s BSE Feed Regulation (21 CFR 589.2000) most material (exceptions include milk, tallow, and gelatin) from deer and elk is prohibited for use in feed for ruminant animals. With regards to feed for non-ruminant animals, under FDA law, CWD positive deer may not be used for any animal feed or feed ingredients. For elk and deer considered at high risk for CWD, the FDA recommends that these animals do not enter the animal feed system. However, this recommendation is guidance and not a requirement by law.

Animals considered at high risk for CWD include:

1) animals from areas declared to be endemic for CWD and/or to be CWD eradication zones and

2) deer and elk that at some time during the 60-month period prior to slaughter were in a captive herd that contained a CWD-positive animal.

Therefore, in the USA, materials from cervids other than CWD positive animals may be used in animal feed and feed ingredients for non-ruminants.

The amount of animal PAP that is of deer and/or elk origin imported from the USA to GB can not be determined, however, as it is not specified in TRACES. It may constitute a small percentage of the 8412 kilos of non-fish origin processed animal proteins that were imported from US into GB in 2011.

Overall, therefore, it is considered there is a __greater than negligible risk___ that (nonruminant) animal feed and pet food containing deer and/or elk protein is imported into GB.

There is uncertainty associated with this estimate given the lack of data on the amount of deer and/or elk protein possibly being imported in these products.

snip...

36% in 2007 (Almberg et al., 2011). In such areas, population declines of deer of up to 30 to 50% have been observed (Almberg et al., 2011). In areas of Colorado, the prevalence can be as high as 30% (EFSA, 2011).

The clinical signs of CWD in affected adults are weight loss and behavioural changes that can span weeks or months (Williams, 2005). In addition, signs might include excessive salivation, behavioural alterations including a fixed stare and changes in interaction with other animals in the herd, and an altered stance (Williams, 2005). These signs are indistinguishable from cervids experimentally infected with bovine spongiform encephalopathy (BSE).

Given this, if CWD was to be introduced into countries with BSE such as GB, for example, infected deer populations would need to be tested to differentiate if they were infected with CWD or BSE to minimise the risk of BSE entering the human food-chain via affected venison.

snip...

The rate of transmission of CWD has been reported to be as high as 30% and can approach 100% among captive animals in endemic areas (Safar et al., 2008).

snip...

In summary, in endemic areas, there is a medium probability that the soil and surrounding environment is contaminated with CWD prions and in a bioavailable form. In rural areas where CWD has not been reported and deer are present, there is a greater than negligible risk the soil is contaminated with CWD prion.

snip...

In summary, given the volume of tourists, hunters and servicemen moving between GB and North America, the probability of at least one person travelling to/from a CWD affected area and, in doing so, contaminating their clothing, footwear and/or equipment prior to arriving in GB is greater than negligible. For deer hunters, specifically, the risk is likely to be greater given the increased contact with deer and their environment. However, there is significant uncertainty associated with these estimates.

snip...

Therefore, it is considered that farmed and park deer may have a higher probability of exposure to CWD transferred to the environment than wild deer given the restricted habitat range and higher frequency of contact with tourists and returning GB residents.

snip...

http://www.defra.gov.uk/animal-diseases/files/qra_chronic-wasting-disease-121029.pdf

TSS

Singeltary submission ;

Program Standards: Chronic Wasting Disease Herd Certification Program and Interstate Movement of Farmed or Captive Deer, Elk, and Moose

*** DOCUMENT ID: APHIS-2006-0118-0411

http://www.regulations.gov/#!documentDetail;D=APHIS-2006-0118-0411

http://chronic-wasting-disease.blogspot.com/2014/03/docket-no-00-108-10-chronic-wasting.html

Thursday, May 01, 2014

Missouri DNR CWD prevention and captive cervid farming Update

http://chronic-wasting-disease.blogspot.com/2014/05/missouri-dnr-cwd-prevention-and-captive.html

Tuesday, April 29, 2014

Missouri SB964 Immediate Action Required: Captive Cervids Transfer is Still Alive in Senate

http://chronic-wasting-disease.blogspot.com/2014/04/missouri-sb964-immediate-action.html

Sunday, April 13, 2014

Mineral licks: motivational factors for visitation and accompanying disease risk at communal use sites of elk and deer

Environmental Geochemistry and Health

http://chronic-wasting-disease.blogspot.com/2014/04/mineral-licks-motivational-factors-for.html

Thursday, October 03, 2013

*** TAHC ADOPTS CWD RULE THAT the amendments **REMOVE** the requirement for a specific fence height for captives

Texas Animal Health Commission (TAHC) ANNOUNCEMENT October 3, 2013

http://chronic-wasting-disease.blogspot.com/2013/10/tahc-adopts-cwd-rule-that-amendments.html

Wednesday, September 04, 2013

*** cwd - cervid captive livestock escapes, loose and on the run in the wild

http://chronic-wasting-disease.blogspot.com/2013/09/cwd-cervid-captive-livestock-escapes.html

Monday, March 03, 2014

APHIS to Offer Indemnity for CWD Positive Herds as Part of Its Cervid Health Activities

http://chronic-wasting-disease.blogspot.com/2014/03/aphis-to-offer-indemnity-for-cwd.html

*** These results would seem to suggest that CWD does indeed have zoonotic potential, at least as judged by the compatibility of CWD prions and their human PrPC target. Furthermore, extrapolation from this simple in vitro assay suggests that if zoonotic CWD occurred, it would most likely effect those of the PRNP codon 129-MM genotype and that the PrPres type would be similar to that found in the most common subtype of sCJD (MM1).

https://www.landesbioscience.com/journals/prion/article/28124/?nocache=112223249

Saturday, April 19, 2014

Exploring the zoonotic potential of animal prion diseases: In vivo and in vitro approaches

http://transmissiblespongiformencephalopathy.blogspot.com/2014/04/exploring-zoonotic-potential-of-animal.html

kind regards,
terry


----------



## flounder9 (Oct 8, 2012)

osoobsessed said:


> I thought they were killed for testing, didnt know they actually had cwd??
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


none were suspected of having cwd that I know of, not to say they will not documented a case or two. that is a possibility.

the raid was done due to shabby record keeping and there is a criminal investigation going on...

kind regards,
terry


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

Thanks terry, keep getting tod bits here and there. Supposedly it all stemed from him letting someone shoot a breeder buck in his 2 acre breeding pen....

People like this pos is what give us a black eye, not only in the hunting community but also as breeders.

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## flounder9 (Oct 8, 2012)

osoobsessed said:


> Thanks terry, keep getting tod bits here and there. Supposedly it all stemed from him letting someone shoot a breeder buck in his 2 acre breeding pen....
> 
> People like this pos is what give us a black eye, not only in the hunting community but also as breeders.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


>>>Supposedly it all stemed from him letting someone shoot a breeder buck in his 2 acre breeding pen....<<<

I guess that's called fair chase hunting to some $$$ :frown:

and then the state and state tax payers have to foot the bill, when a farm goes down with CWD. 
how many states have $465,000., and can quarantine and purchase there from, each cwd said infected farm, but how many states can afford this for all the cwd infected cervid game ranch type farms ???

Tuesday, December 20, 2011

CHRONIC WASTING DISEASE CWD WISCONSIN Almond Deer (Buckhorn Flats) Farm Update DECEMBER 2011

*** The CWD infection rate was nearly 80%, the highest ever in a North American captive herd.

*** RECOMMENDATION: That the Board approve the purchase of 80 acres of land for $465,000 for the Statewide Wildlife Habitat Program in Portage County and approve the restrictions on public use of the site.

SUMMARY:

http://dnr.wi.gov/about/nrb/2011/december/12-11-2b2.pdf

http://chronic-wasting-disease.blogspot.com/2011/12/chronic-wasting-disease-cwd-wisconsin.html

Wednesday, August 21, 2013

IOWA DNR EMERGENCY CONSENT ORDER IN THE MATTER OF TOM & LINDA BRAKKE D/B/A PINE RIDGE HUNTING LODGE UPDATE AUGUST 21, 2013

snip...

5. On July 16, 2012, DNR received a notice from the Texas Veterinary Medical Diagnostic Lab ("Texas Vet Labâ€) that a sample from an adult male deer killed at Pine Ridge tested presumptively positive for CWD. (DNR has an agreement with the Texas Vet Lab to run these preliminary tests.) Because the Texas Vet Lab found this presumptive positive result, protocols required the sample to be sent to the National Veterinary Services Laboratory ("National Labâ€) in Ames, Iowa for final confirmation. On July 18, 2012, the National Lab confirmed the positive CWD result in the deer.

6. On July 19, 2012, DNR notified the Brakkes of the positive test by phone. Mr. Brakke was out of state.

snip...

12. The Brakkes depopulated the Hunting Preserve, as specified in the Agreement, from September 10, 2012 to January 31, 2013. As part of this effort, the Brakkes, the staff and their customers killed 199 captive deer and nine captive elk. The DNR obtained 170 CWD samples. (Samples were not taken from fawns and one adult female who was killed in a manner that made sampling impossible.) Of these 199 deer, two additional adult male deer tested positive for CWD. Information provided by the Brakkes confirmed that these two additional deer originated from the Brakke Breeding Facility.

13. DNR installed, with the Brakke's permission, an interior electric fence on October 1 and 2, 2012.

14. The Brakkes cleaned and disinfected, under DNR supervision, the feeders and ground surrounding the feeders on April 5, 2013.

15. On April 26, 2013, the Brakkes hand-delivered a notice to the DNRâ€™s Chief of Law Enforcement Bureau, notifying the DNR that they would no longer operate a hunting preserve on the Quarantined Premises. The Brakkes did not reveal any plans to remove the fence around the Quarantined Premises or to remove the gates to and from the Quarantined Premises in this April 26, 2013 letter.

16. On June 3, 2013, DNR became aware that sections of the exterior fence surrounding the Quarantined Premises had been removed and that some, if not all, of the exterior gates to and from the Quarantined Premises were open.

17. On June 4, 2013, DNR received reports from the public in the area that four wild deer were observed inside the Quarantined Premises.

18. On June 5, 2013, DNR conducted a fence inspection, after gaining approval from surrounding landowners, and confirmed that the fenced had been cut or removed in at least four separate locations; that the fence had degraded and was failing to maintain the enclosure around the Quarantined Premises in at least one area; that at least three gates had been opened; and that deer tracks were visible in and around one of the open areas in the sand on both sides of the fence, evidencing movement of deer into the Quarantined Premises.

IV. CONCLUSIONS OF LAW

snip...

Wednesday, August 21, 2013

IOWA DNR EMERGENCY CONSENT ORDER IN THE MATTER OF TOM & LINDA BRAKKE D/B/A PINE RIDGE HUNTING LODGE UPDATE AUGUST 21, 2013

http://chronic-wasting-disease.blogspot.com/2013/08/iowa-dnr-emergency-consent-order-in.html

then you have TAHC adopting rules that will enhance the escape of cervid in game farms, by allowing NO regulations on fence heights ;

Thursday, October 03, 2013

*** TAHC ADOPTS CWD RULE THAT the amendments **REMOVE** the requirement for a specific fence height for captives

Texas Animal Health Commission (TAHC) ANNOUNCEMENT October 3, 2013

http://chronic-wasting-disease.blogspot.com/2013/10/tahc-adopts-cwd-rule-that-amendments.html

Wednesday, September 04, 2013

*** cwd - cervid captive livestock escapes, loose and on the run in the wild

http://chronic-wasting-disease.blogspot.com/2013/09/cwd-cervid-captive-livestock-escapes.html

so my question is, why does the state and or the tax payer have to foot the bill for the game farming industry negligence ???

Monday, March 03, 2014

*** APHIS to Offer Indemnity for CWD Positive Herds as Part of Its Cervid Health Activities ***

http://chronic-wasting-disease.blogspot.com/2014/03/aphis-to-offer-indemnity-for-cwd.html

kind regards, terry


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

I assume you're against breeders and game ranches?

IIRC, there hasn't been a documented case of CWD in Texas, that I can remember....we take it very seriously.

And how are "our tax dollars paying for this"?

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## flounder9 (Oct 8, 2012)

FREON said:


> They have to kill them to be able to test them ( can't do it with them alive unfortunately)


here is the latest I have on cwd testing techniques...

cwd tse prion testing PMCA , IHC, tonsil, rectal, biopsy ???

Project Number: 5P01AI077774-05 Contact PI / Project Leader: SOTO, CLAUDIO Title: PATHOGENESIS, TRANSMISSION AND DETECTION OF ZOONOTIC PRION DISEASES (P01) Awardee Organization: UNIVERSITY OF TEXAS HLTH SCI CTR HOUSTON

Description Abstract Text:

DESCRIPTION (provided by applicant):

Transmissible spongiform encephalopathies (TSEs) are a group of fatal neurodegenerative disorders affecting humans and animals. Although rare, the recent outbreak of Bovine Spongiform Encephalopathy(BSE) in cattle and Chronic Wasting disease (CWD) in cervids and the transmission of the disease from cattle to humans have caused great concern. This problem is aggravated by the lack of an efficient, sensitive and early diagnosis as well as many uncertainties surrounding the unprecedented nature of the infectious agent, its mechanism of propagation and the species-barrier that controls prion transmission. The major goals of this Program Project are to understand the mechanism of transmission and pathogenesis of BSE and CWD prions, to estimate the risk of these infectious agents to propagate disease to other animals and especially to humans, to assess the mechanisms and routes of prion dissemination among animals and to develop novel strategies for ante-mortem detection of infected animals. A team of accomplished scientists with widely recognized expertise and track record of contributions in this field will work collaboratively to reach these goals. Project 1 (Juergen Richt, PL) proposes to study in detail mutant and knock out cows and assess the role of genetic forms of BSE in disease transmission, susceptibility and species barrier. For these studies, we plan to generate and characterize knock in transgenic cattle expressing a PrP mutation recently identified in a natural BSE case in USA. We will also use transgenic mice models expressing wild type and mutant bovine PrP and in vitro studies of PrP replication using the PMCA. Project 2 (Glenn Telling, PL) proposes to generate and use transgenic mice models to assess the strength of various species barriers and the influence of prion strains. We will study the susceptibility of various models to be infected by CWD as well as the possibility that deer models may be infected by prions from other species. To address this aim, experiments will be done in transgenic mice models and using in vitro conversion studies. Project 3 (Claudio Soto, PL) proposes to study the replication of CWD and BSE prions in vitro, evaluate tissue distributions of infectious protein, enlighten the routes of transmission and develop a diagnostic assay. For this purpose, we will use the PMCA technology, recently developed in Dr Soto's lab to mimic the prion replication process. The Administration Core (core A) (Claudio Soto, Director) will facilitate and integrate Projects and Cores and take care of all administrative aspects needed for the smooth operation of the Program. The Tissue Core (core B) (Pierluigi Gambetti, Director) will process, analyze and store the tissue samples generated and provide access to the members to a biosafety facility to manipulate BSE infectious material. The findings generated in this Program will have undoubtedly contribute to understand the pathogenesis, route of propagation and early detection of these two worrisome zoonotic prion diseases.

Project Terms: Address; Affect; Animals; Area; Biological Assay; Bovine Spongiform Encephalopathy; Caring; Cattle; Cattle Diseases; cervid; Chronic Wasting Disease; Creutzfeldt-Jakob Syndrome; Deer; Detection; Development; Diagnostic; Disease; Disease Outbreaks; disease transmission; Drug or chemical Tissue Distribution; Early Diagnosis; Experimental Models; Genetic; Goals; Human; In Vitro; Infectious Agent; Knock-in Mouse; Knock-out; Knowledge; member; Methodology; Modeling; mouse model; mutant; Mutation; Nature; Neurodegenerative Disorders; novel strategies; operation; Pathogenesis; Positioning Attribute; Predisposition; prevent; Prion Diseases; Prions; Process; programs; Proteins; PrP; public health medicine (field); Replication-Associated Process; Research; research study; Risk Estimate; Role; Route; Sampling; Scientist; Scrapie; Sheep; Technology; Tissue Sample; Tissues; Transgenic Mice; Transgenic Organisms; transmission process; Uncertainty; Work

cwd tse prion tonsil biopsy ???

The Wisconsin Wildlife Technician told us that there is a live tonsil biopsy test but it is not approved for use by the DNR in Wisconsin. He said it is used mainly for research purposes. The CWD Program Manager told us that while tonsils may be collected from live animals, the sampling data collected by the national reference testing laboratory over approximately 10 years has shown that collection of tonsil samples is not very reliable. â€œMost often the proper sample (the tonsil) is not correctly collected because it is difficult to reach and visualize the tonsillar tissue located far back in the animalâ€™s throat while the animal has been anesthetized for this procedure,â€ she said. â€œTherefore, many times the sample submitted as â€˜tonsilâ€™ is found in the laboratory testing process to be an adjacent section of soft tissue oral mucosa - and not suitable for CWD testing

According to the Chronic Wasting Disease Alliance, however, researchers from the USDA and Colorado State University have evaluated and validated another live testing method using rectal-tissue biopsies in captive and wild elk in Colorado. It appears to be nearly as accurate as post-mortem testing.

â€œThe key advantage to the rectal biopsy test is that it can be performed on live animals. Until now, there was no practical live test for CWD in elk,â€ said Research Wildlife Biologist Dr. Kurt Ver Cauteren with APHISâ€™ Wildlife Services.

â€œThe use of this new live test in the initial screening, surveillance and monitoring of CWD will greatly aid in the management and control of the disease in the wild, as well as in captive settings,â€ said Ver Cauteren.

Chronic Wasting Disease Alliance reports that many thousands of captive elk have been killed in the western United States and Canada in order to control CWD, as well as thousands of free-ranging mule deer, white-tailed deer, and elk.

(Learn more about CWDAâ€™s work at: www.cwd-info.org )

http://www.all-creatures.org/cash/cc2012-sp2-deer-cwd.html

Development of an antemortem test for detecting the misfolded prion protein associated with CWD (PrPCWD) in nonclinical animals would be useful for wildlife and captive population management strategies. To date, preclinical testing for PrPCWD utilizes immunohistochemistry (IHC) of the palatine tonsils or rectal lymphoid tissues in cervids.18,21,24 However, IHC does not routinely detect very early cases of CWD in these tissues.17,20

http://www.aphis.usda.gov/wildlife_damage/nwrc/publications/12pubs/nichols121.pdf

The "gold standard" diagnostic test for CWD is the Immunohistochemistry (IHC) test performed on the obex tissue of the brain (right) or specific lymphoid tissues.

IHC testing is a method utilizing antibody based staining which is evaluated using light microscopy. This test is both sensitive and specific. In addition, the microscopic methods used to detect positive staining also allow confirmation that the correct tissue and location within the tissue are present to detect the earliest accumulations of the prion agent. Other diagnostic tests utilizing enzyme-linked immunosorbent assay (ELISA) and other technologies that allow more rapid testing of larger numbers of samples have been, and continue to be, developed. Several test kits using ELISA and other technologies have been licensed by USDA's Center for Veterinary Biologics for CWD diagnosis in wild elk and deer. CWD testing can only be performed by approved laboratories that are part of the USDA's National Animal Health Laboratory Network system. A rectal associated mucosal lymphoid tissue (RAMALT) biopsy (live-animal) test has been developed by researchers and appears to hold promise for future use in certain CWD monitoring or management situations in farmed cervids. This technique utilizes the current IHC testing technologies described above.

Information on brain (obex) and lymphoid tissue sample collection is found in the APHIS CWD Sample Collection Guidance .

View a map showing the locations of the USDA contract laboratories for CWD, or view the National Veterinary Services Laboratories listing of laboratories and contact points .

http://www.aphis.usda.gov/wps/portal/footer/topicsofinterest/applyingforpermit?1dmy&urile=wcm%3apath%3a%2Faphis_content_library%2Fsa_our_focus%2Fsa_animal_health%2Fsa_animal_disease_information%2Fsa_alternate_livestock%2Fsa_cervid_health%2Fsa_cwd%2Fct_diagnostics

http://www.aphis.usda.gov/animal_health/animal_diseases/cwd/downloads/cwd_sample_collection_guidance_card.pdf

From: Will Laegreid Sent: Monday, May 05, 2014 4:45 PM To: Terry S. Singeltary Sr. Subject: RE: cwd testing with immunohistochemistry (IHC) of the palatine tonsils

Dear Mr. Singletary, Thank you for your inquiry about CWD testing. If I understand your question correctly, you are asking about the accuracy of IHC for early preclinical diagnosis of CWD. The quote you included in your message is spot on, IHC will not reliably detected very early cases of CWD. The differences between samples, tonsil versus rectal lymphoid biopsies, is largely affected by two factors, the relative number of lymphoid follicles in each tissue (tonsil > rectal) and the skill of the person taking the biopsy. It is my opinion that both samples can work, but that tonsil biopsies are more sensitive (probably due to the greater number of follicles for examination). It also appears that disease progression, affected by prion genotype of the individual animal, influences sensitivity. I hope this addresses your questions.

Best regards,

William W. Laegreid, DVM, PhD Director, Wyoming State Veterinary Laboratory Head, Department of Veterinary Sciences University of Wyoming 1174 Snowy Range Road Laramie, WY 82070 (307) 766-9929 (307) 721-2051 Fax [email protected]



Evaluation and Interpretation of Rectal Mucosa Biopsy Testing for Chronic Wasting Disease within Four White-Tailed Deer Herds in North America

Dr. Bruce V. Thomsen USDA-APHIS-VS, National Veterinary Services Laboratories (NVSL) An effective live animal test is needed to assist in the control of chronic wasting disease (CWD), which has spread through captive and wild herds of white-tailed deer in both Canada and the United States. Rectal biopsy sample testing for CWD has shown promising results in previous studies and rectal biopsy sample testing has also been utilized successfully as a live animal test to diagnose the closely related disease, scrapie in sheep. This study compared the test results of postmortem rectal mucosa biopsy samples to those from conventional postmortem samples of the brainstem at the obex; the medial retropharyngeal lymph node; and the palatine tonsil in four CWD-infected, captive white-tailed deer herds. Three of the herds were located in Canada and one of the herds was from the United States. The effects of age, sex, genotype at prion protein (PRNP) codon 96, and stage of disease progression were evaluated as possible factors that might influence test performance. Test sensitivity for CWD on rectal biopsy samples in white-tailed deer ranged from 63% to 100% in the four herds within this study. Test performance was influenced by genotype at PRNP codon 96 and by 2 stage of disease progression. Test sensitivity was the highest for 96GG deer and lower for 96GS deer. Rectal biopsy test sensitivity was 100% for deer in the later stages of disease progression, as evidenced by abundant immunohistochemical staining for PrPCWD in sections of brainstem. Rectal biopsy test sensitivity was reduced for deer in the earlier stages of disease. Selective use of this test, in conjunction with conventional testing postmortem testing, could provide valuable information during disease investigations of CWD suspect deer herds.

http://www.usaha.org/Portals/6/Reports/2012/report-cwal-2012.pdf

Thursday, May 02, 2013

*** Chronic Wasting Disease (CWD) Texas Important Update on OBEX ONLY TEXTING ***

http://chronic-wasting-disease.blogspot.com/2013/05/chronic-wasting-disease-cwd-texas.html

Prion-Seeding Activity in Cerebrospinal Fluid of Deer with Chronic Wasting Disease

Nicholas J. Haley mail, * E-mail: [email protected]

Affiliation: Department of Microbiology, Immunology, and Pathology, College of Veterinary Medicine and Biomedical Sciences, Colorado State University, Fort Collins, Colorado, United States of America

X Alexandra Van de Motter, Affiliation: Department of Microbiology, Immunology, and Pathology, College of Veterinary Medicine and Biomedical Sciences, Colorado State University, Fort Collins, Colorado, United States of America

X Scott Carver, Affiliation: School of Zoology, University of Tasmania, Hobart, Tasmania, Australia

X Davin Henderson, Affiliation: Department of Microbiology, Immunology, and Pathology, College of Veterinary Medicine and Biomedical Sciences, Colorado State University, Fort Collins, Colorado, United States of America

X Kristen Davenport, Affiliation: Department of Microbiology, Immunology, and Pathology, College of Veterinary Medicine and Biomedical Sciences, Colorado State University, Fort Collins, Colorado, United States of America

X Davis M. Seelig, Affiliation: Department of Veterinary Clinical Sciences, University of Minnesota, St. Paul, Minnesota, United States of America

X Candace Mathiason, Affiliation: Department of Microbiology, Immunology, and Pathology, College of Veterinary Medicine and Biomedical Sciences, Colorado State University, Fort Collins, Colorado, United States of America

X Edward Hoover Affiliation: Department of Microbiology, Immunology, and Pathology, College of Veterinary Medicine and Biomedical Sciences, Colorado State University, Fort Collins, Colorado, United States of America

X Published: November 25, 2013 DOI: 10.1371/journal.pone.0081488

Abstract Transmissible spongiform encephalopathies (TSEs), or prion diseases, are a uniformly fatal family of neurodegenerative diseases in mammals that includes chronic wasting disease (CWD) of cervids. The early and ante-mortem identification of TSE-infected individuals using conventional western blotting or immunohistochemistry (IHC) has proven difficult, as the levels of infectious prions in readily obtainable samples, including blood and bodily fluids, are typically beyond the limits of detection. The development of amplification-based seeding assays has been instrumental in the detection of low levels of infectious prions in clinical samples. In the present study, we evaluated the cerebrospinal fluid (CSF) of CWD-exposed (n=44) and naÃ¯ve (n=4) deer (n=48 total) for CWD prions (PrPd) using two amplification assays: serial protein misfolding cyclic amplification with polytetrafluoroethylene beads (sPMCAb) and real-time quaking induced conversion (RT-QuIC) employing a truncated Syrian hamster recombinant protein substrate. Samples were evaluated blindly in parallel with appropriate positive and negative controls. Results from amplification assays were compared to one another and to obex immunohistochemistry, and were correlated to available clinical histories including CWD inoculum source (e.g. saliva, blood), genotype, survival period, and duration of clinical signs. We found that both sPMCAb and RT-QuIC were capable of amplifying CWD prions from cervid CSF, and results correlated well with one another. Prion seeding activity in either assay was observed in approximately 50% of deer with PrPd detected by IHC in the obex region of the brain. Important predictors of amplification included duration of clinical signs and time of first tonsil biopsy positive results, and ultimately the levels of PrPd identified in the obex by IHC. Based on our findings, we expect that both sPMCAb and RT-QuIC may prove to be useful detection assays for the detection of prions in CSF.

snip...

In summary, the present study evaluated two amplification assays â€" sPMCAb and RT-QuIC â€" for their ability to amplify PrPd in the CSF of CWD-exposed and naÃ¯ve white-tailed deer. Results between the two assays correlated well with each other and to IHC results from obex collected at necropsy, albeit with reduced sensitivity. A priori variables, notably date of tonsil biopsy positivity and duration of clinical signs, influenced the likelihood of a sample being positive by either assay, while our post-amplification analyses (slope of curve or peak fluorescence) did not correlate with clinical histories. Based on our findings, we believe that amplification assays hold continued promise in the detection of prion-infection using post- or ante-mortem samples and our future work will continue to evaluate the utility of these assays in detecting seeding activity in these tissues and biological fluids.

http://www.plosone.org/article/info%3Adoi%2F10.1371%2Fjournal.pone.0081488

AD.11: Early detection of chronic wasting disease prions in urine of pre-symptomatic deer by real-time quaking-induced conversion assay

Theodore R. John,2 Hermann M. SchÃ¤tzl1 and Sabine Gilch1 1University of Calgary; Calgary, AB Canada; 2University of Wyoming; Laramie, WY USA

Chronic wasting disease (CWD) is a prion disease of captive and free-ranging deer (Odocoileus spp), elk (Cervus elaphus nelsonii) and moose (Alces alces shirasi). For the latter, the first case in Canada was recently diagnosed in a road-killed moose in Alberta. Unlike in most other prion diseases, in CWD infectious prions are found in a wide variety of peripheral tissues and bodily fluids, such as skeletal and heart muscle, antler velvet, blood, saliva, urine and feces. This distribution and the shedding of prions most likely contribute to the horizontal transmission of the disease within and between cervid species upon foraging on contaminated pastures. Since to date, ante-mortem diagnosis is only possible by immunohistochemical detection of protease resistant prion protein (PrPSc) in tonsil or rectoanal mucosa-associated lymphoid tissue (RAMALT) biopsies which requires anesthesia of animals, a non-invasive intra vitam assay is highly desirable. We have used the real time quaking-induced conversion (RT-QuIC) assay for detection of seeding activity in brain homogenates, urine or fecal extracts of orally infected mule or white-tailed deer. Seeding activity was found in fecal extracts, although sensitivity of detection has to be improved. Furthermore, we demonstrate that with this assay CWD prions can be detected in urine of animals in the pre-symptomatic stage of the disease. In summary, we provide first evidence that RT-QuIC can be useful for noninvasive pre-sympomatic diagnosis and surveillance of CWD.

AD.74: Shedding pattern in PrPCWD in experimentally infected elk and potential mechanism of CWD transmission Jianmin Yang, Tammy Pickles, Sandor Dudas, Catherine Graham and Stefanie Czub Canadian and OIE Reference Laboratories for BSE; Canadian Food Inspection Agency; Lethbridge, AB Canada Background. The dynamics of CWD spread in elk appear to be different than in deer species, potentially related to differences in population structure and behavior, but also to mechanisms and timing of shedding of the agent. In deer, shedding occurs via saliva and urine/feces; and tissues associated with the production of these excrets have been confirmed positive. This is the report of the detection of PrPcwd within tissues involved in the production of saliva, urine and feces in elk experimentally challenged with CWD. Materials and Methods. Tissues were obtained from animals orally challenged with CWD and sequentially sacrificed during incubation period and clinical stages of disease. Animals of both 132LM and 132MM genotype were included; and the following tissues were examined: Rectum; Kidney; Urinary Bladder (UB); Tongue; Parotid Salivary Gland (PSG); Oral Mucosa (OM) and Nasal Mucosa (NM). In addition, Tonsil, Retropharyngeal Lymph Node (RPLN), Brain and feces obtained at necropsy were also tested. Assays employed included a modified western blot (moWB) method using mAb ICSM18 and immunohistochemistry using mAb F99. Results. The earliest detection of clinical signs, weight loss and change in behavior was at approximately 570 d post inoculation (DPI). This was preceded by the detection of CWD in brain by IHC at 300 DPI, while all other tissues examined were negative by both IHC and moWB. At 400 and 525 DPI, Lymphoid Tissues and Brain were positive by IHC and moWB. In contrast, the UB and OM tested positive by moWB but negative by IHC at 400 DPI. At 525 DPI, moWB detected CWD prions within the Tongue, PSG, and NM. Animals with terminal disease displayed intense, widespread distribution within Brain, Lymphoid Tissue, and Peripheral Nervous Tissue of many organs. Animals with 132LM genotype showed a reduced distribution in peripheral tissues as compared with 132MM genotype animals. Conclusions. Based on tissue distribution, shedding of PrPcwd in elk occurs well before the onset of clinical disease. The mechanisms of shedding are likely similar to those in deer species, but may occur much later in the incubation period. This difference has potential impact on the regulation and management of CWD positive elk farms.

http://www.landesbioscience.com/journals/prion/03-Prion7-2ABS-Posters%20AD.pdf

Prion. May 1, 2013; 7(3): 253â€"258. Published online Apr 10, 2013. doi: 10.4161/pri.24430 PMCID: PMC3783112

Early detection of chronic wasting disease prions in urine of pre-symptomatic deer by real-time quaking-induced conversion assay

Theodore R. John, 1 Hermann M. SchÃ¤tzl, 1 , 2 , 3 and Sabine Gilch 1 , 4 ,* 1Department of Veterinary Sciences; University of Wyoming; Laramie, WY USA 2Department of Molecular Biology; University of Wyoming; Laramie, WY USA 3Faculty of Veterinary Medicine; Department of Comparative Biology and Experimental Medicine; University of Calgary; Calgary, AB Canada 4Faculty of Veterinary Medicine; Department of Ecosystem and Public Health; University of Calgary; Calgary, AB Canada *Correspondence to: Sabine Gilch, Email: [email protected] Author information â-º Article notes â-º Copyright and License information â-º Received February 7, 2013; Revised March 17, 2013; Accepted March 24, 2013. Copyright Â© 2013 Landes Bioscience This is an open-access article licensed under a Creative Commons Attribution-NonCommercial 3.0 Unported License. The article may be redistributed, reproduced, and reused for non-commercial purposes, provided the original source is properly cited. Go to:

Abstract

Chronic wasting disease (CWD) is a prion disease of captive and free-ranging deer (Odocoileus spp), elk (Cervus elaphus nelsonii) and moose (Alces alces shirasi). Unlike in most other prion diseases, in CWD prions are shed in urine and feces, which most likely contributes to the horizontal transmission within and between cervid species. To date, CWD ante-mortem diagnosis is only possible by immunohistochemical detection of protease resistant prion protein (PrPSc) in tonsil or recto-anal mucosa-associated lymphoid tissue (RAMALT) biopsies, which requires anesthesia of animals. We report on detection of CWD prions in urine collected from pre-symptomatic deer and in fecal extracts by using real time quaking-induced conversion (RT-QuIC). This assay can be useful for non-invasive pre-symptomatic diagnosis and surveillance of CWD.

Keywords: prion, chronic wasting disease, diagnosis, surveillance, RT-QuIC, urine, feces

snip...

Introduction Chronic wasting disease (CWD) is to date the most contagious prion disease and affects captive and free-ranging elk, deer and moose in North America.1,2 The disease is caused by the accumulation of an abnormally folded isoform of the cellular prion protein PrPc, denominated PrPSc.3,4 CWD is the cervid equivalent of bovine spongiform encephalopathy (BSE), scrapie in sheep and goat5 or Creutzfeldt-Jakob disease (CJD) in humans.6 Although transmission studies of CWD prions to humanized transgenic mice or non-human primates suggest a strong species barrier,7-9 recent in vitro studies have demonstrated that human PrP can be converted by CWD prions into PrPSc upon adaptation.10 Therefore, a potential for zoonotic transmission, as exemplified by BSE,11 cannot be completely excluded.

A huge body of evidence suggests that CWD can be efficiently transmitted horizontally within and between cervid species,12 which may be the reason for geographical spread and increase in case numbers. Horizontal transmission is explained by the rather unusual peripheral distribution of prions in CWD affected animals and the high susceptibility to the disease by oral infection.13,14 Unlike in most other prion diseases, CWD prions can be found in a wide variety of tissues, such as skeletal and cardiac muscle15,16 or kidney,17 in addition to the lymphoreticular system and blood.18 Furthermore, they are shed in significant amounts in saliva,18,19 urine19 or feces,20 which enables oral infection of animals by foraging on contaminated pastures. In addition, it has been demonstrated that prions can persist in soil21 and that water in endemic areas can contain CWD-associated PrPSc 22.

Currently, disease surveillance is mainly based on testing hunter harvested animals. Since this testing is not obligatory, it depends on the compliance of hunters. CWD test systems are based on the detection of proteinase K resistant PrPSc, either by immunoblot, ELISA or immunohistochemistry.22 The main materials used for this are brain stem homogenates and tonsil or rectoanal mucosa-associated lymphoid tissue (RAMALT) biopsies.23,24 Therefore, intra vitam diagnosis is only possible by invasive methods that require anesthesia of animals. Ante-mortem and, ideally, pre-symptomatic detection of CWD prions in specimens that can be easily obtained without the necessity of anesthetizing animals is highly desirable in order to simplify diagnosis and surveillance. In vitro methods such as protein misfolding cyclic amplification (PMCA)25 or quaking-induced conversion (QuIC)26-28 assay have been proven very useful for sensitive detection of prions in various samples of different species. Using real time (RT-) QuIC, detection of prion amounts as low as 1 fg in cerebrospinal fluid is possible.26 The assay is based on monitoring the incorporation of the amyloid dye Thioflavin T into fibrils of newly converted recombinant PrP seeded by prions or PrPSc contained in the sample.

Since RT-QuIC offers advantages over PMCA, e.g., it does not require sonication, we have chosen this method for testing its usefulness in the detection of CWD prions in deer urine and feces. We demonstrate that CWD prions are detectable in urine of orally infected deer prior to the onset of clinical symptoms. Furthermore, we show that fecal extracts can be used as a seed in RT-QuIC assays. Thereby, we were able to detect CWD prions in fecal extracts collected at later stages of the disease. This study provides the first evidence that RT-QuIC can be successfully used for the preclinical diagnosis of CWD in specimens that are available by non-invasive methods.

Go to: Results Detection of CWD in tissues or body fluids that are easily available and do not require invasive methods is highly desirable and would enable improved surveillance of the disease in free-ranging cervids. Therefore, our aim was to adapt the RT-QuIC assay for detection of CWD prions in deer urine and feces.

At first, we ...

In summary, we demonstrate that CWD prions can be detected by RT-QuIC in urine of orally infected white-tailed deer and mule deer at a pre-symptomatic stage of the disease.

snip..

Overall, we demonstrate that RT-QuIC can be used for the pre-symptomatic diagnosis of CWD in urine. After improving sensitivity, e.g., by adaptation of the eQuIC protocol31,32 or by paramagnetic nanoparticle capture,33 the detection of seeding activity in fecal samples can be a versatile tool for simplifying CWD surveillance and diagnosis.

snip..

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC3783112/

Diagnostic accuracy of rectal mucosa biopsy testing for chronic wasting disease within white-tailed deer (Odocoileus virginianus) herds in North America: Effects of age, sex, polymorphism at PRNP codon 96, and disease progression

Bruce V. Thomsen,1 David A. Schneider, Katherine I. Oâ€™Rourke, Thomas Gidlewski, James McLane, Robert W. Allen, Alex A. McIsaac, Gordon B. Mitchell, Delwyn P. Keane, Terry R. Spraker, Aru Balachandran

Abstract. An effective live animal diagnostic test is needed to assist in the control of chronic wasting disease (CWD), which has spread through captive and wild herds of white-tailed deer (Odocoileus virginianus) in Canada and the United States. In the present study, the diagnostic accuracy of rectal mucosa biopsy sample testing was determined in white-tailed deer from 4 CWD-infected captive herds. Specifically, the current study compared the immunohistochemical detection of disease-associated prion protein in postmortem rectal mucosa biopsy samples to the CWD status of each deer as determined by immunodiagnostic evaluations of the brainstem at the obex, the medial retropharyngeal lymph node, and the palatine tonsil. The effects of age, sex, genotype, and disease progression were also evaluated. Diagnostic sensitivity on rectal biopsy samples for CWD in white-tailed deer ranged from 63% to 100%; the pooled estimate of sensitivity was 68% with 95% confidence limits (95% CLs) of 49% and 82%. However, diagnostic sensitivity was dependent on genotype at prion protein gene (PRNP) codon 96 and on disease progression as assessed by obex grade. Diagnostic sensitivity was 76% (95% CLs: 49%, 91%) for 96GG deer but only 42% (95% CLs: 13%, 79%) for 96GS deer. Furthermore, diagnostic sensitivity was only 36% for deer in the earliest stage of disease (obex grade 0) but was 100% for deer in the last 2 stages of preclinical disease (obex grades 3 and 4). The overall diagnostic specificity was 99.8%. Selective use of antemortem rectal biopsy sample testing would provide valuable information during disease investigations of CWD-suspect deer herds.

Key words: Chronic wasting disease; rectal mucosa biopsy; white-tailed deer.

http://www.aphis.usda.gov/wildlife_damage/nwdp/pdf/CWD%20RB%20JVDI%20Sept%202012%20full.pdf

Friday, August 24, 2012

Diagnostic accuracy of rectal mucosa biopsy testing for chronic wasting disease within white-tailed deer (Odocoileus virginianus) herds in North America

http://chronic-wasting-disease.blogspot.com/2012/08/diagnostic-accuracy-of-rectal-mucosa.html

Current CWD Status 2013

â€¢Wild cervids: CWD has been detected in 17 states: CO, IL, KS, MD, MN, MO, ND, NE, NY, NM, SD, TX, UT, VA, WI, WV, WY

â€¢Farmed cervid herds: CWD has been detected in 60 farmed cervid herds (40 elk herds, 19 WTD herds,1 red deer herd) in 13 states: CO, KS, IA, MI, MN, MO, MT, NE, NY, OK, PA, SD, WI

â€¢In 2012: farmed red deer (MN); farmed elk (CO); farmed WTD (IA, PA) wild WTD (KS, MO, WI); wild mule deer (TX)

â€¢14 positive farmed herds remain ïƒ˜7 Elk herds (CO); 3 Elk herds (NE) ïƒ˜1 Red deer herd (MN) ïƒ˜1 WTD herds (IA), hunt facility was depopulated ïƒ˜1 WTD herd (PA) was depopulated

Research Updates

â€¢Detection methods â€" PMCA, RT-QUIC

â€¢Vaccination â€" Exptâ€™l studies (U. Saskatchewan)

â€¢CWD experimental transmission studies (IC, oral) ïƒ˜Cattle â€" no evidence of disease ïƒ˜Sheep (QQ suffolk) â€" similar presentation to scrapie ïƒ˜Fallow deer â€" Brain lesions (IC route); None (oral route) ïƒ˜Red deer - MM genotype â€" similar to CWD in elk ïƒ˜Reindeer â€" CWD (oral) â€" clinical disease by 2 years + pathology

â€¢Scrapie transmission studies to deer (IC, oral) â€¢Important to consider interpretation of experimental findings to relevance to natural disease events 24

Prion Persistence in Soils

â€¢Binding to fomite surfaces, minerals, and soil types (sandy, quartz, clay) â€" (Pederson,2006+)

â€¢Unknown time duration for environmental persistence, bioavailablity, or to remain infectious ïƒ˜CWD reported at least 2.2 years (Miller, 2004) ïƒ˜Scrapie reported 16 years (Georgsson, 2006) â€¢Detection is difficult (experimental methods) ïƒ˜Bioassays (Intra-cranial, oral inoculations) ïƒ˜PMCA (protein misfolding cyclic amplification) ïƒ˜RT-QUIC (real time - quaking-induced conversion)

â€¢Degradation â€" research studies ïƒ˜Lichens (serine protease) (Johnson, 2011) ïƒ˜Metal oxides (manganese) (Russo, 2009)

Prion Decontamination Methods Chemical Methods

â€¢Acids and bases (1-2 M NaOH)

â€¢Alkylating agents ïƒ˜Formaldehyde ïƒ˜Glutaraldehyde

â€¢Detergents

â€¢Phenols (Environ LpHTM)

â€¢Halogens (NaOCl -20,000 ppm)

â€¢Organic solvents

â€¢Oxidizing agents

â€¢Minerals /Salts (MnO2)

â€¢Proteolytic enzymes NOTE: No EPA registration / FIFRA amendment pending

Disposal Options

â€¢Freeze carcasses pending CWD test results

â€¢After CWD test results â€" options: ïƒ˜ Burial (on site) ïƒ˜ Landfill ïƒ˜ Rendering (see FDA guidance) ïƒ˜ Incineration ïƒ˜ Alkaline Hydrolysis/ â€œDigestionâ€

http://www.fws.gov/whhcc/doc/CWD%20Overview.pdf

2014

Accuracy of administrative diagnostic data for pathologically confirmed cases of Creutzfeldt-Jakob disease

Article in Press

http://creutzfeldt-jakob-disease.blogspot.com/2014/04/accuracy-of-administrative-diagnostic.html

Monday, May 05, 2014

Member Country details for listing OIE CWD 2013 against the criteria of Article 1.2.2., the Code Commission recommends consideration for listing

http://chronic-wasting-disease.blogspot.com/2014/05/member-country-details-for-listing-oie.html

TSS

Monday, May 05, 2014

cwd tse prion testing PMCA , IHC, tonsil, rectal, biopsy ???

http://chronic-wasting-disease.blogspot.com/2014/05/cwd-tse-prion-testing-pmca-ihc-tonsil.html

kind regards, terry


----------



## flounder9 (Oct 8, 2012)

osoobsessed said:


> I assume your are against breeders and game ranches?
> 
> IIRC, there hasn't been a documented case of CWD in Texas, that I can remember....we take it very seriously.
> 
> ...





osoobsessed said:


> I assume your are against breeders and game ranches?
> 
> IIRC, there hasn't been a documented case of CWD in Texas, that I can remember....we take it very seriously.
> 
> ...


 I told TAHC that cwd was strolling into Texas around a decade ago, and told them where to look, i.e. Trans Pecos area. they did not listen to me. ten years later though, they finally listened to the state of New Mexico.

10 years later guess where Texas documented CWD...I think 4 mule deer to date, right in the area I was concerned about, Trans Pecos... this year, none were documented, but the amount of deer testing was laughable, compared to the deer in captive farms, and the wild in Texas. the testing on captive farms is a joke, in my opinion.

Saturday, February 04, 2012 *

** Wisconsin 16 age limit on testing dead deer Game Farm CWD Testing Protocol Needs To Be Revised ***

http://chronic-wasting-disease.blogspot.com/2012/02/wisconsin-16-age-limit-on-testing-dead.html

see history of me and the TAHC, me trying to warn them back in 2001 2002, and years there after...

Monday, February 11, 2013

TEXAS CHRONIC WASTING DISEASE CWD Four New Positives Found in Trans Pecos

http://chronic-wasting-disease.blogspot.com/2013/02/texas-chronic-wasting-disease-cwd-four.html

what my feelings are about shooting penned up animals, really don't matter much, what does matter, is the spreading of the CWD TSE Prion.

TSE prions can kill you if you eat them. and then, friendly fire there from.

that's when it effects me and my family. friendly fire, iatrogenic cjd, is a real risk factor, i.e. consumption of the tse prion, and the pass if forward mode of transmission in the medical, surgical, dental, tissue transplantation, blood, etc. even the army is concerned ;

*** The potential impact of prion diseases on human health was greatly magnified by the recognition that interspecies transfer of BSE to humans by beef ingestion resulted in vCJD. While changes in animal feed constituents and slaughter practices appear to have curtailed vCJD, there is concern that CWD of free-ranging deer and elk in the U.S. might also cross the species barrier. Thus, consuming venison could be a source of human prion disease. Whether BSE and CWD represent interspecies scrapie transfer or are newly arisen prion diseases is unknown. Therefore, the possibility of transmission of prion disease through other food animals cannot be ruled out. There is evidence that vCJD can be transmitted through blood transfusion. There is likely a pool of unknown size of asymptomatic individuals infected with vCJD, and there may be asymptomatic individuals infected with the CWD equivalent. These circumstances represent a potential threat to blood, blood products, and plasma supplies.

http://cdmrp.army.mil/prevfunded/nprp/NPRP_Summit_Final_Report.pdf

Thursday, January 2, 2014

*** CWD TSE Prion in cervids to hTGmice, Heidenhain Variant Creutzfeldt-Jacob Disease MM1 genotype, and iatrogenic CJD ??? ***

http://transmissiblespongiformencephalopathy.blogspot.com/2014/01/cwd-tse-prion-in-cervids-to-htgmice.html

***However, they also show that there is no absolute barrier ro conversion of human prion protein in the case of chronic wasting disease.

PRION2013 CONGRESSIONAL ABSTRACTS CWD

Sunday, August 25, 2013

***Chronic Wasting Disease CWD risk factors, humans, domestic cats, blood, and mother to offspring transmission

http://chronic-wasting-disease.blogspot.com/2013/08/prion2013-chronic-wasting-disease-cwd.html

Transmissible Spongiform Encephalopathy TSE PRION update

January 2, 2014

*** chronic wasting disease, there was no absolute barrier to conversion of the human prion protein.

*** Furthermore, the form of human PrPres produced in this in vitro assay when seeded with CWD, resembles that found in the most common human prion disease, namely sCJD of the MM1 subtype.

http://wwwnc.cdc.gov/eid/article/20/1/13-0858_article.htm

I am not posting this to scare folks, so be it if it does, but I am posting this for you to see what you are dealing with. ...this study still amazes me. read it more than once. please see ; 1: J Neurol Neurosurg Psychiatry 1994 Jun;57(6):757-8 *** Transmission of Creutzfeldt-Jakob disease to a chimpanzee by electrodes contaminated during neurosurgery.

Gibbs CJ Jr, Asher DM, Kobrine A, Amyx HL, Sulima MP, Gajdusek DC. Laboratory of Central Nervous System Studies, National Institute of Neurological Disorders and Stroke, National Institutes of Health, Bethesda, MD 20892.

*** Stereotactic multicontact electrodes used to probe the cerebral cortex of a middle aged woman with progressive dementia were previously implicated in the accidental transmission of Creutzfeldt-Jakob disease (CJD) to two younger patients. The diagnoses of CJD have been confirmed for all three cases. More than two years after their last use in humans, after three cleanings and repeated sterilisation in ethanol and formaldehyde vapour, the electrodes were implanted in the cortex of a chimpanzee. Eighteen months later the animal became ill with CJD. This finding serves to re-emphasise the potential danger posed by reuse of instruments contaminated with the agents of spongiform encephalopathies, even after scrupulous attempts to clean them. PMID: 8006664 [PubMed - indexed for MEDLINE]

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/entrez/query.fcgi?cmd=Retrieve&db=PubMed&list_uids=8006664&dopt=Abstract

New studies on the heat resistance of hamster-adapted scrapie agent: Threshold survival after ashing at 600Â°C suggests an inorganic template of replication

http://www.pnas.org/content/97/7/3418.full

Prion Infected Meat-and-Bone Meal Is Still Infectious after Biodiesel Production

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC2493038/

Detection of protease-resistant cervid prion protein in water from a CWD-endemic area

http://www.landesbioscience.com/journals/prion/NicholsPRION3-3.pdf

A Quantitative Assessment of the Amount of Prion Diverted to Category 1 Materials and Wastewater During Processing

http://onlinelibrary.wiley.com/doi/10.1111/j.1539-6924.2012.01922.x/abstract

Rapid assessment of bovine spongiform encephalopathy prion inactivation by heat treatment in yellow grease produced in the industrial manufacturing process of meat and bone meals

http://transmissiblespongiformencephalopathy.blogspot.com/2013/07/rapid-assessment-of-bovine-spongiform.html

PPo4-4: Survival and Limited Spread of TSE Infectivity after Burial

http://www.prion2010.org/bilder/prion_2010_program_latest_w_posters_4_.pdf?139&PHPSESSID=a30a38202cfec579000b77af81be3099

i lost my mom to the Heidenhain Variant of Creutzfeldt Jakob disease. she did everything Linda Blair did in the movie the exorcist did except spin her head 360 degrees on her shoulder. i just made a promise back then, never forget, and never let them forget. back there there was no information for the public. I hope this information I have provided helps some understand the TSE prion, including CWD...

http://zoomify.uzh.ch:8080/zoomify/videos/video-009/video-009.html

kind regards, terry


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

OK Terry thats enough...

This guy is part of the reason post like the ones above are made.


----------



## flounder9 (Oct 8, 2012)

Rack Ranch said:


> OK Terry thats enough...
> 
> This guy is part of the reason post like the ones above are made.


it's all yours there 'rack ranch', I'm done.

I am very well aware of the numbers of cervid game farms, shooting pens, sperm mills, antler mills, etc., very well of the numbers here in Texas and Pennsylvania. so I know I am very much outnumbered here. I'm pro-gun, pro-hunt, and I am a meat eater (my doctor told me recently to stop...), however, I am anti-tse prion. no doubt about it.

the sound science of peer review studies, past history, and data on the usda et al mad cow follies i.e. TSE prion disease (including cwd), daily for 15+ years, are for educational use. I have provided in the links that I do NOT advertise on, they speak for itself. learn from them or not. I'm still learning every day from this tse prion disease.

at least some, ones that really want to help stop cwd, tse, prion disease, well, at least they have some sound science, and the rest of the story.

Good Luck !

Safe Hunting !

I hope you hit a grand slam on your next fishing trip !

I sure hope I do...:cheers:

kind regards, terry


----------



## AvianQuest (Feb 7, 2006)

It's obvious that the day's coming when all of the wild deer in Texas will have to be rounded up and kept in large extensive high fenced impoundments scattered all across the state in order to protect them from infected deer coming down from the north.


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

What an idiot!


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

Can I get the Cliffs Notes.....I'm kinda busy....


----------



## kweber (Sep 20, 2005)

osoobsessed said:


> I assume you're against breeders and game ranches?
> 
> IIRC, there hasn't been a documented case of CWD in Texas, that I can remember....we take it very seriously.
> 
> ...


 read somewhere that it showed up in mule deer between Sierra Blanca and El Paso...lotsa dry desert out there.. and maybe an isolated case...
the Diablo Range N of Van horn is/could be a natural barrier...


----------



## kweber (Sep 20, 2005)

we have no ethics anymore... win at all costs... soon bass should be x-rayed for weights...deer w/screwy genetics, et all... 
there's no honor.... 
castrated Cape Buffalo (their horns just keep growing) on High-Fence S. African Ranches are entered into the records...muy bueno bwama..
the Book is the prize.
grow it and sell it! 
lotsa pics and hooray!


----------



## Cynoscion (Jun 4, 2009)

Brete said:


> Can I get the Cliffs Notes.....I'm kinda busy....


X2 Please


----------



## Tx_Biologist (Sep 7, 2012)

Testing for CWD involves the brain stem and some lymph nodes, it is the only reliable test for the disease. There has been some research in biopsy for the lymph nodes but it is not very effective. Tests have been developed for fecal samples with the same result. The only way it can be tested is to euthanize the deer. 

Most time the "pen" is an area that the deer are not "released" to. Those being legal terms. A pen is the area that the deer are raised, and after proper release paperwork the deer are liberated, to a pasture or another facility and are considered wild at that point. 

CWD has been found in Mule Deer in the Hueco Mts, I think a total of 49 samples and 9 positives for in 2012-13 hunting season (both hunter and random) in that area. None were found this year but the harvest last year amounted to I think 3 deer compared to last year. I am pulling off my memory because my email was lost to re-imaging issues. So the take home is the harvest has been negatively effected by presence of CWD, for that area. 

From my own poling of hunters in my area would be a economic blow where ever it is discovered. As much as the deniers claim it will effect hunting in Texas, hunters will move to unaffected areas to lease and hunt. No one wants this disease in the wild herd. Who wants to take the chance of consuming a diseased animal not knowing what it can do to you or your children/grandchildren in the future.


----------



## flounder9 (Oct 8, 2012)

Tx_Biologist said:


> Testing for CWD involves the brain stem and some lymph nodes, it is the only reliable test for the disease. There has been some research in biopsy for the lymph nodes but it is not very effective. Tests have been developed for fecal samples with the same result. The only way it can be tested is to euthanize the deer.
> 
> Most time the "pen" is an area that the deer are not "released" to. Those being legal terms. A pen is the area that the deer are raised, and after proper release paperwork the deer are liberated, to a pasture or another facility and are considered wild at that point.
> 
> ...


 >>>CWD has been found in Mule Deer in the Hueco Mts, I think a total of 49 samples and 9 positives for in 2012-13 hunting season (both hunter and random) in that area. <<<

holy mad cow doc, can you confirm your statement above please, because I have NO cwd positives in the 2013-2014 hunting season. ...thank you, kind regards, terry

CLIFF NOTES;

TO DATE, TEXAS HAS DOCUMENTED 6 CASES OF CWD...none in the 2013-2014 hunting season, bbbut...tss

â€˜â€™YES, I THINK THAT PRIONS ARE BAD TO EAT, AND YOU CAN DIE FROM THEM...â€™â€™ Stanley Prusiner winner of the Nobel Prize for the discovery of the PRION...tss

Chronic Wasting Disease Detected in Far West Texas

AUSTIN -- Samples from two mule deer recently taken in far West Texas have been confirmed positive for Chronic Wasting Disease (CWD). These are the first cases of CWD detected in Texas deer. Wildlife officials believe the event is currently isolated in a remote part of the state near the New Mexico border.

The Texas Parks and Wildlife Department (TPWD) and the Texas Animal Health Commission (TAHC) implemented regionally-focused deer sample collection efforts after the disease was detected in the Hueco Mountains of New Mexico during the 2011-12 hunting season. With the assistance of cooperating landowners, TPWD, TAHC, and USDA-APHIS-Wildlife Services biologists and veterinarians collected samples from 31 mule deer as part of a strategic CWD surveillance plan designed to determine the geographic extent of New Mexicoâ€™s findings. Both infected deer were taken from the Hueco Mountains of northern El Paso and Hudspeth counties.

CWD is a member of the group of diseases called transmissible spongiform encephalopathies (TSEs). Other diseases in this group include scrapie in sheep, bovine spongiform encephalopathy (BSE or mad cow disease) in cattle, and Cruetzfeldt-Jakob disease in humans. CWD among cervids is a progressive, fatal disease that commonly results in altered behavior as a result of microscopic changes made to the brain of affected animals. An animal may carry the disease for years without outward indication, but in the latter stages, signs may include listlessness, lowering of the head, weight loss, repetitive walking in set patterns, and a lack of responsiveness. CWD is not known to affect humans. Tissue samples were initially tested by the Texas Veterinary Medical Diagnostic Laboratory in College Station, with confirmation by the National Veterinary Services Laboratory in Ames, Iowa.

â€œNow that we have detected CWD in Texas, our primary objective is to contain this disease,â€ said Carter Smith, TPWD Executive Director. â€œWorking collaboratively with experts in the field we have developed protocols to address CWD and implementation is already under way.â€

There is no vaccine or cure for CWD, but steps have been taken to minimize the risk of the disease spreading from beyond the area where it currently exists. For example, human-induced movements of wild or captive deer, elk, or other susceptible species will be restricted and mandatory hunter check stations will be established.

â€œThis is obviously an unfortunate and rather significant development,â€ said TPW Commission Chairman, T. Dan Friedkin. â€œWe take the presence of this disease very seriously and have a plan of action to deal with it. The Department will do whatever is prudent and reasonable to protect the stateâ€™s deer resources and our hunting heritage.â€

Although wildlife officials cannot say how long the disease has been present in Texas or if it occurs in other areas of the state, they have had an active CWD surveillance program for more than a decade.

â€œWe have tested more than 26,500 wild deer in Texas since 2002, and the captive-deer industry has submitted more than 7,400 CWD test results as well,â€ said Mitch Lockwood, Big Game Program Director with TPWD. â€œBut that part of West Texas is the toughest place to conduct an adequate CWD surveillance program because so few deer are harvested out there each hunting season. Thanks to the cooperation and active participation of several landowners, we were able to begin getting an idea of the prevalence and geographic distribution of the disease without needing to remove many deer.â€

The TAHC regulates cervid species not indigenous to Texas such as elk, red deer, and sika deer. TAHC oversees a voluntary CWD herd monitoring status program with the intent to facilitate trade and marketability for interested cervid producers in Texas. Cervid herds under either TPWD or TAHC authority may participate in the commissionâ€™s monitored CWD program. The basis of the program is that enrolled cervid producers must provide an annual herd inventory, and ensure that all mortalities during the previous year were tested for CWD and the disease was not detected.

Wildlife biologists, hunters, and landowners would certainly have preferred for Texas mule deer populations to have not been dealt this challenge, but TPWD and TAHC have developed a CWD Management Plan that includes management practices intended to contain the disease. The management plan includes input from the CWD Task Force, which is comprised of deer and elk producers, wildlife biologists, veterinarians and other animal-health experts from TPWD, Texas Animal Health Commission, Department of State Health Services, Texas A&M College of Veterinary Medicine, and USDA.

The disease was first recognized in 1967 in captive mule deer in Colorado. CWD has also been documented in captive and/or free-ranging deer in 19 states and 2 Canadian provinces, including neighboring New Mexico. â€œWe know that elk in southern New Mexico are also infected with CWD,â€ said Dr. Dee Ellis, State Veterinarian and TAHC Executive Director. â€œIt will take a cooperative effort between hunters, the cervid industry, and state/federal animal health and wildlife agencies to ensure we keep this disease confined to southern New Mexico and far West Texas. I am confident however that will be able to do that, and thus protect the rest of the Texas cervid industry.â€ More information on CWD can be found on TPWDâ€™s website, www.tpwd.state.tx.us/CWD or at the Chronic Wasting Disease Alliance website, www.cwd-info.org.

More information about the TAHC CWD herd monitoring status program may be found at http://tahc.state.tx.us/animal_health/cwd/cwd.html.

Founded in 1893, the Texas Animal Health Commission works to protect the health of all Texas livestock, including: cattle, swine, poultry, sheep, goats, equine animals, and exotic livestock. ###

http://www.tahc.state.tx.us/news/pr/2012/2012-07-10_CWDInWestTX.pdf

TEXAS CHRONIC WASTING DISEASE CWD Four New Positives Found in Trans Pecos

News Release

Media Contact: Steve Lightfoot, 512-389-4701, [email protected]

Feb. 11, 2013

Four New Positives Found in Trans Pecos CWD Surveillance

Disease not discovered outside Containment Zone

AUSTIN â€" Nearly 300 tissue samples were collected from hunter harvested mule deer from the Trans Pecos ecoregion of far West Texas during the 2012-13 season for Chronic Wasting Disease (CWD) testing. Texas A&M Veterinary Medical Diagnostic Laboratory and National Veterinary Services Laboratories (NVSL) have confirmed CWD in four of those samples. All CWD-positive deer were harvested within the CWD Containment Zone.

Of 298 deer sampled during hunting season, 107 were harvested in the Containment Zone, 93 were harvested in the adjacent High Risk Zone, 25 were harvested in the Buffer Zone, and 73 deer were harvested outside of the CWD zones. Nineteen of the samples collected from the Containment Zone were from deer harvested in the Hueco Mountains.

â€œThe good news is that CWD has not been detected in Texas outside of the Hueco Mountains of northern El Paso and Hudspeth counties,â€ said Mitch Lockwood, Big Game Program Director with the Texas Parks and Wildlife Department.

Including the two positives reported from TPWDâ€™s strategic sampling effort last summer, and the three positives reported by New Mexico Game and Fish last year, CWD has been detected in 9 of 31 deer sampled in the Hueco Mountains.

CWD is a member of the group of diseases called transmissible spongiform encephalopathies (TSEs). Other diseases in this group include scrapie in sheep, bovine spongiform encephalopathy (BSE or mad cow disease) in cattle, and Cruetzfeldt-Jakob disease in humans. CWD among cervids is a progressive, fatal disease that commonly results in altered behavior as a result of microscopic changes made to the brain of affected animals. An animal may carry the disease for years without outward indication, but in the latter stages, signs may include listlessness, lowering of the head, weight loss, repetitive walking in set patterns, and a lack of responsiveness. CWD is not known to affect humans.

There is no vaccine or cure for CWD, but steps have been taken to minimize the risk of the disease spreading from beyond the area where it currently exists. The Texas Parks and Wildlife Commission and Texas Animal Health Commission adopted rules restricting movement of deer, elk, and other susceptible species within or from the CWD Zones, and enhancing surveillance efforts.

SL 2013-02-11

http://www.tpwd.state.tx.us/newsmedia/releases/?req=20130211c

SEE TEXAS CWD MAP

http://www.tpwd.state.tx.us/huntwild/wild/diseases/cwd/media/cwd_zones_2013.pdf

The fact of the matter is, CWD has been waltzing across Texas for over a decade from the WSMR at New Mexico border, and the state of Texas, in my opinion, knew this. in my opinion, the state of Texas purposely tested the least amount of cervids in that area for years, why, they knew it was there, and I warned you of this in 2001, 2005, and year after year after year. now, itâ€™s too late. Game farms and ranchers i.e. high fence operations here in Texas are out of control in my opinion, with the TAHC not having a clue as to the infection rate of CWD (if any) at these high fence operations. it has been proven in the past, they are nothing but a petri dish for CWD infection rates, with the highest infection rate in Wisconsin at the Buckhorn Flats Game farm toping out at 80%. TAHC actions now on CWD, as I finally applaud them, may well be much too late, and not near enough. I pray that I am wrong. However, because of this, I think the movement restrictions on cervids in Texas should include every region in the state of Texas, until a very large cwd sampling over a period of 7 to 10 years. ...

2001 â€" 2002

Subject: CWD testing in Texas

Date: Sun, 25 Aug 2002 19:45:14 â€"0500

From: Kenneth Waldrup

To: [email protected]

CC: [email protected]

Dear Dr. Singletary,

In Fiscal Year 2001, seven deer from Texas were tested by the National Veterinary Services Laboratory (NVSL) for CWD (5 fallow deer and 2 white-tailed deer). In Fiscal Year 2002, seven elk from Texas were tested at NVSL (no deer). During these two years, an additional six elk and one white-tailed deer were tested at the Texas Veterinary Medical Diagnostic Laboratory (TVMDL). In Fiscal Year 2002, four white-tailed deer (free-ranging clinical suspects) and at least eight other white-tailed deer have been tested at TVMDL. One elk has been tested at NVSL. All of these animals have been found negative for CWD. Dr. Jerry Cooke of the Texas Parks and Wildlife Department also has records of 601 clinically ill white-tailed deer which were necropsied at Texas A&M during the late 1960's and early 1970's, and no spongiform encepalopathies were noted.

Thank you for your consideration.

Ken Waldrup, DVM, PhD Texas Animal Health Commission

========I AM NO DOCTOR...TSS=============

TEXAS CWD STATUS

Captive Cervids

There have been no reported CWD infections of captive elk or deer in Texas. There is currently no mandatory surveillance program for susceptible cervids kept on game farms, although, there has been voluntary surveillance since 1999, which requires owners of participating herds to maintain an annual herd inventory and submit samples for all mortalities of animals over 16 months of age.

snip...

SO, i thought i would just see where these Ecoregions were, and just how the CWD testing was distributed. YOU would think that with the cluster of CWD bordering TEXAS at the WPMR in NM, you would have thought this would be where the major CWD testing samples were to have been taken? wrong! let's have a look at the sample testing. here is map of CWD in NM WPMR bordering TEXAS;

NEW MEXICO 7 POSITIVE CWD WHITE SANDS MISSILE RANGE MAP

http://www.wildlife.state.nm.us/conservation/disease/cwd/documents/cwdmap.pdf

NEXT, let's have a look at the overall distribution of CWD in Free-Ranging Cervids and see where the CWD cluster in NM WSMR borders TEXAS;

Current Distribution of Chronic Wasting Disease in Free-Ranging Cervids

http://www.aphis.usda.gov/vs/nahps/cwd/cwd-distribution.html

NOW, the MAP of the Exoregion where the samples were taken to test for CWD;

CWD SURVEILLANCE SAMPLE SUBMISSIONS TEXAS

http://www.tahc.state.tx.us/animal_health/diseases/cwd/CWD2003.gif

Ecoregions of TEXAS

http://www.tpwd.state.tx.us/images/tx-eco95.gif

IF you look at the area around the NM WSMR where the CWD cluster was and where it borders TEXAS, that ecoregion is called Trans Pecos region. Seems if my Geography and my Ciphering is correct ;-) that region only tested 55% of it's goal. THE most important area on the MAP and they only test some 96 samples, this in an area that has found some 7 positive animals? NOW if we look at the only other border where these deer from NM could cross the border into TEXAS, this area is called the High Plains ecoregion, and again, we find that the sampling for CWD was pathetic. HERE we find that only 9% of it's goal of CWD sampling was met, only 16 samples were tested from some 175 that were suppose to be sampled.

AS i said before;

> SADLY, they have not tested enough from the total population to

> know if CWD is in Texas or not.

BUT now, I will go one step further and state categorically that they are not trying to find it. just the opposite it seems, they are waiting for CWD to find them, as with BSE/TSE in cattle, and it will eventually...

snip...end...TSS

===============================

2005

SEE MAP OF CWD ON THE BORDER OF NEW MEXICO VERY CLOSE TO TEXAS ;

http://www.wildlife.state.nm.us/conservation/disease/cwd/documents/cwdmap.pdf

http://www.wildlife.state.nm.us/conservation/disease/cwd/documents/cwd_flyer.pdf

NO update on CWD testing in Texas, New Mexico that i could find. I have inquired about it though, no reply yet...

-------- Original Message --------

Subject: CWD testing to date TEXAS ?

Date: Mon, 09 May 2005 12:26:20 â€"0500

From: "Terry S. Singeltary Sr."

To: [email protected]

Hello Mrs. Everett,

I am most curious about the current status on CWD testing in Texas. could you please tell me what the current and past testing figures are to date and what geographical locations these tests have been in. good bust on the illegal deer trapping case. keep up the good work there.........

thank you, with kindest regards,

Terry S. Singeltary Sr. P.O. Box 42 Bacliff, Texas USA 77518

-------- Original Message --------

Subject: CWD testing in New Mexico

Date: Mon, 09 May 2005 14:39:18 â€"0500

From: "Terry S. Singeltary Sr."

To: [email protected]

Greetings,

I am most curious of the current and past CWD testing in New Mexico, and there geographical locations...

thank you,

Terry S. Singeltary SR. CJD Watch

#################### https://lists.aegee.org/bse-l.html ####################

2006

----- Original Message -----

From: "Terry S. Singeltary Sr." [email protected]

To: [email protected]

Sent: Saturday, December 23, 2006 1:47 PM

Subject: CWD in New Mexico 35 MILES FROM TEXAS BORDER and low testing sampling figures -- what gives TAHC ???

Subject: CWD in New Mexico 35 MILES FROM TEXAS BORDER and low testing sampling figures -- what gives TAHC ???

Date: December 23, 2006 at 11:25 am PST

Greetings BSE-L members,

i never know if i am going crazy or just more of the same BSe. several years ago i brought up the fact to the TAHC that CWD was literally at the Texas borders and that the sample size for cwd testing was no where near enough in the location of that zone bordering NM. well, i just wrote them another letter questioning this again on Dec. 14, 2006 (see below) and showed them two different pdf maps, one referencing this url, which both worked just fine then. since then, i have NOT received a letter from them answering my question, and the url for the map i used as reference is no longer working? i had reference this map several times from the hunter-kill cwd sampling as of 31 August 2005 pdf which NO longer works now??? but here are those figures for that zone bordering NM, for those that were questioning the url. the testing samples elsewhere across Texas where much much more than that figure in the zone bordering NM where CWD has been documented bordering TEXAS, near the White Sands Missile Range. SO, why was the Texas hunter-kill cwd sampling as of 31 August 2005 document removed from the internet??? you know, this reminds me of the infamous TEXAS MAD COW that i documented some 7 or 8 months before USDA et al documented it, when the TAHC accidentally started ramping up for the announcement on there web site, then removed it (see history at bottom). i am not screaming conspiracy here, but confusious is confused again on the ciphering there using for geographical distribution of cwd tissue sample size survey, IF they are serious about finding CWD in TEXAS. common sense would tell you if cwd is 35 miles from the border, you would not run across state and have your larger samples there, and least samples 35 miles from where is what found..........daaa..........TSS

THEN NOTICE CWD sample along that border in TEXAS, Three Year Summary of Hunter-Kill CWD sampling as of 31 August 2005 of only 191 samples, then compare to the other sample locations ;

http://www.tahc.state.tx.us/animal_health/diseases/cwd/CWD_Sampling_Aug2005.pdf

snip...see full text ;

here are a few of my pleas to the TAHC about CWD waltzing into Texas for over a decade. see history of my failed attempts to get the TAHC to start testing for CWD in far west Texas started back in 2001 â€" 2002 ;

Saturday, July 07, 2012

TEXAS Animal Health Commission Accepting Comments on Chronic Wasting Disease Rule Proposal

Considering the seemingly high CWD prevalence rate in the Sacramento and Hueco Mountains of New Mexico, CWD may be well established in the population and in the environment in Texas at this time.

http://chronic-wasting-disease.blogspot.com/2012/07/texas-animal-health-commission.html

Tuesday, July 10, 2012

Chronic Wasting Disease Detected in Far West Texas

http://www.tpwd.state.tx.us/newsmedia/releases/?req=20120710a

http://chronic-wasting-disease.blogspot.com/2012/07/chronic-wasting-disease-detected-in-far.html

CWD, Houston Chronicle, and CWD reporting $$$

Thursday, December 27, 2012

CWD TSE PRION, dr. deer, shooting pen type game farms and ranchers, Texas, TAHC, Houston Chronicle, all silent about disease ?

http://chronic-wasting-disease.blogspot.com/2012/12/cwd-tse-prion-dr-deer-shooting-pen-type.html

Thursday, December 13, 2012

HUNTERS FEELING THE HEAT Houston Chronicle December 13, 2012 OUTDOORS not talking about CWD in Texas

http://chronic-wasting-disease.blogspot.com/2012/12/hunters-feeling-heat-houston-chronicle.html

Wednesday, November 07, 2012

Chronic Wasting Disease CWD, Texas, Houston Chronicle Shannon Thomkins 1998 - 2012 what happened ???

http://chronic-wasting-disease.blogspot.com/2012/11/chronic-wasting-disease-cwd-texas.html

Thursday, July 12, 2012

CWD aka MAD DEER, ELK DISEASE TEXAS HOUSTON CHRONICLE Wednesday, July 11, 2012

http://chronic-wasting-disease.blogspot.com/2012/07/cwd-aka-mad-deer-elk-disease-texas.html

Tuesday, July 10, 2012

Dr. James C. Kroll Texas deer czar final report on Wisconsin

http://chronic-wasting-disease.blogspot.com/2012/07/dr-james-c-kroll-texas-deer-czar-final.html

Friday, June 01, 2012

*** TEXAS DEER CZAR TO WISCONSIN ASK TO EXPLAIN COMMENTS

http://chronic-wasting-disease.blogspot.com/2012/06/texas-deer-czar-to-wisconsin-ask-to.html

Thursday, March 29, 2012

TEXAS DEER CZAR SAYS WISCONSIN DNR NOT DOING ENOUGH ABOUT CWD LIKE POT CALLING KETTLE BLACK

http://chronic-wasting-disease.blogspot.com/2012/03/texas-deer-czar-says-wisconsin-dnr-not.html

Friday, March 14, 2014

TEXAS 2013-2014 CWD TESTING FINDS NO POSITIVES !

TEXAS 2013-2014 CWD TESTING FINDS NO POSITIVES ! this is good news, however, with the limited testing, I would not sit back and give the all clear. we must remain vigilant. with past testing history for cwd, it is a very real likelihood cwd has been established in Texas, especially, with as many game farms and such. but this is good news.

http://chronic-wasting-disease.blogspot.com/2014/03/texas-2013-2014-cwd-testing-finds-no.html

kind regards, terry


----------



## davidking (Apr 27, 2010)

What a sorry excuse for a person


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## Bukkskin (Oct 21, 2009)

Quote: "the testing on captive farms is a joke, in my opinion." 




It ain't a joke, We have to test 20% of all mortalities in the pens to remain "Movement Qualified". Say, a pack of free roaming dogs comes thru my breeding facility and runs 30 of my deer into the fence, breaking their necks. I still have to take 6 of those brain stems to the vet and pay for the testing although I know what they died from. That's overkill on testing, in my opinion. But that's OK, we do it.

CWD has always been a Northern disease, and I hope it stays that way.
That's why it is illegal to import a Live Deer into Texas from another state. I'm sure that's why they eradicated the heard, there was an undocumented deer on the place that was suspected to be imported from Arkansas. So be it.
I hope they throw the book at him for shooting the deer in the pen.

And yes, the only cases of CWD in Texas were in Wild Deer(never been in a pen) out in West Texas, So Far.


----------



## kweber (Sep 20, 2005)

unscrupulous horn-farmers will bring CWD into Tx
fact... it about the buck$


----------



## Texas Jeweler (Nov 6, 2007)

*Cape Buff*



kweber said:


> we have no ethics anymore... win at all costs... soon bass should be x-rayed for weights...deer w/screwy genetics, et all...
> there's no honor....
> castrated Cape Buffalo (their horns just keep growing) on High-Fence S. African Ranches are entered into the records...muy bueno bwama..
> the Book is the prize.
> ...


I do not know who the tuff guys are that castrate bull Cape Bufflao, but that has to be a fun job application!

:work:


----------



## kweber (Sep 20, 2005)

^ pretty much like SoTx ranch cattle...
the youngters get roped and cut...
I been rolled up a few times by wild Gerts ...


----------



## AvianQuest (Feb 7, 2006)

kweber said:


> castrated Cape Buffalo (their horns just keep growing) on High-Fence S. African Ranches are entered into the records...muy bueno bwama..


----------



## Tx_Biologist (Sep 7, 2012)

Bukkskin said:


> Quote: "the testing on captive farms is a joke, in my opinion."
> 
> CWD has always been a Northern disease, and I hope it stays that way.
> That's why it is illegal to import a Live Deer into Texas from another state. I'm sure that's why they eradicated the heard, there was an undocumented deer on the place that was suspected to be imported from Arkansas. So be it.
> I hope they throw the book at him for shooting the deer in the pen.


TPWD has the obligation to protect the states Deer herd and not knowing where they came from is the question. If more than 2 years have passed all deer will have to be tested. This is a great responsibility and we take a lot of heat from the public, but if a until a better way is made this is the best course of action.

Maybe the deer breeding community would pony up facilities to feed and house these illegal deer, euthanizing deer may be a thing of the past. But it is all about money, because we know what it costs to feed and raise deer. Costs are huge and the unknown return of these deer make a gamble no one wants. Shoty records and no known pedigrees makes them even more undesirable.


----------



## jacksrbetter (Jul 6, 2012)

Hey Avian, I think I know that girl.


----------



## Spec-Rig.006 (Nov 2, 2007)

Law Dog said:


> What an idiot!





davidking said:


> What a sorry excuse for a person
> 
> Sent from my iPhone


RIGHT ... !

I sure hate it when people try to educate other people about something they might not understand. Can we please keep our threads to mindless uneducated trash "we" can all understand ... ?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2013)

every dog has his day ,and I couldn't be happier this pos got it.he screwed me on a pay hunt at his place ,that pretty much ruined me of going on pay hunts.i


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

Spec-Rig.006 said:


> RIGHT ... !
> 
> I sure hate it when people try to educate other people about something they might not understand. Can we please keep our threads to mindless uneducated trash "we" can all understand ... ?


Dude, I think they were referring to the target of the opening poster, not, the gentlemen trying to educate.


----------



## Captain Stansel (Jul 8, 2008)

If you want some serious entertainment contact these guys: [email protected]

They'll treat you right? Still laughing on the load of **** I got.

Ask them what a nighttime raccoon hunt goes for. If they don't have dogs ask if they can borrow some from their neighbors.


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

Are they still requiring west Texas Elk to be tested? I know a couple of years back the biologist told us he had to take a sample if we killed one.


----------



## Tx_Biologist (Sep 7, 2012)

bigfishtx said:


> Are they still requiring west Texas Elk to be tested? I know a couple of years back the biologist told us he had to take a sample if we killed one.


Yes in that area, also Sitka, Red Deer and Elk/Sitka/Red deer Hybrids.


----------



## flounder9 (Oct 8, 2012)

flounder9 said:


> >>>CWD has been found in Mule Deer in the Hueco Mts, I think a total of 49 samples and 9 positives for in 2012-13 hunting season (both hunter and random) in that area. <<<
> 
> holy mad cow doc, can you confirm your statement above please, because I have NO cwd positives in the 2013-2014 hunting season. ...thank you, kind regards, terry
> 
> ...


 as I thought...

''Regarding the 9 Hueco Mountain mule deer for which CWD was detected, 
3 were sampled in NM and 6 were sampled in TX. ''


to date, Texas has documented 6 cases of CWD...kind regards, terry


----------



## flounder9 (Oct 8, 2012)

bigfishtx said:


> Are they still requiring west Texas Elk to be tested? I know a couple of years back the biologist told us he had to take a sample if we killed one.


 Disease (CWD) in captive or free-ranging cervid populations.

2013-2014 CWD Test Results News Releases and Latest Information

March 28, 2014:

No New Positives Found in 2013-14 Trans Pecos CWD Surveillance

October 22, 2013:

2013 CWD Check Station Locations and Open Dates/Times

Mule Deer Hunters Reminded of CWD Testing Requirements Feb. 11, 2013:

Four New Positives Found in Trans Pecos CWD Surveillance Sept. 28, 2012:

Common Sense Precautions for Handling and Processing Deer | PDF http://www.tpwd.state.tx.us/huntwild/wild/diseases/cwd/

TAHC Forms & Information Resources New TAHC Movement Requirements for Species Susceptible to Chronic Wasting Disease (CWD)

CWD Susceptible Species Movement Record (TAHC Form 13-05)

CWD Susceptible Species Inventory (TAHC Form 13-06)

http://www.tahc.texas.gov/animal_health/cwd/cwd.html

(2) CWD Susceptible Species--A cervid species determined to be susceptible to CWD, which means a species that has had a diagnosis of CWD confirmed by means of an official test conducted by a laboratory approved by USDA/APHIS. This includes North American elk or wapiti (Cervus Canadensis), red deer (Cervus elaphus), Sika deer (Cervus Nippon), moose (Alces alces), and any associated subspecies and hybrids. All mule deer, white-tailed deer, and native species under the jurisdiction of the Texas Parks and Wildlife Department are excluded from this definition and application of this section.

Texas Administrative Code

TITLE 4 AGRICULTURE PART 2 TEXAS ANIMAL HEALTH COMMISSION CHAPTER 40 CHRONIC WASTING DISEASE

Rules

Â§40.1 Definitions Â§40.2 General Requirements Â§40.3 Herd Status Plans for Cervidae Â§40.4 Entry Requirements Â§40.5 Movement Requirements for CWD Susceptible Species Â§40.6 CWD Movement Restriction Zone Â§40.7 Executive Director Declaration of a CWD Movement Restriction Zone

http://info.sos.state.tx.us/pls/pub/readtac$ext.TacPage?sl=R&app=9&p_dir=&p_rloc=&p_tloc=&p_ploc=&pg=1&p_tac=&ti=4&pt=2&ch=40&rl=5

http://info.sos.state.tx.us/pls/pub/readtac$ext.ViewTAC?tac_view=4&ti=4&pt=2&ch=40&rl=Y

http://www.tahc.texas.gov/animal_health/cwd/13-05_CWDMovementRecordPacket.pdf

Wednesday, October 23, 2013

Steve Lightfoot: West Texas Mule Deer rules CWD Management Plan mandatory check stations for harvested mule deer taken inside the CWD Containment Zone

http://chronic-wasting-disease.blogspot.com/2013/10/steve-lightfoot-west-texas-mule-deer.html

Saturday, November 23, 2013

TAHC REMINDS MULE DEER HUNTERS OF CWD TESTING REQUIREMENTS & CHECK STATIONS November 22, 2013

http://chronic-wasting-disease.blogspot.com/2013/11/tahc-reminds-mule-deer-hunters-of-cwd.html

Saturday, February 04, 2012

*** Wisconsin 16 age limit on testing dead deer Game Farm CWD Testing Protocol Needs To Be Revised ***

Approximately 4,200 fawns, defined as deer under 1 year of age, were sampled from the eradication zone over the last year. The majority of fawns sampled were between the ages of 5 to 9 months, though some were as young as 1 month. Two of the six fawns with CWD detected were 5 to 6 months old. All six of the positive fawns were taken from the core area of the CWD eradication zone where the highest numbers of positive deer have been identified.

snip...

"Finding CWD prions in both lymph and brain tissues of deer this young is slightly surprising," said Langenberg, "and provides information that CWD infection and illness may progress more rapidly in a white-tailed deer than previously suspected. Published literature suggests that CWD doesn't cause illness in a deer until approximately 16 months of age. Our fawn data shows that a few wild white-tailed deer may become sick from CWD or may transmit the disease before they reach that age of 16 months."

http://chronic-wasting-disease.blogspot.com/2012/02/wisconsin-16-age-limit-on-testing-dead.html

Chronic Wasting Disease in a Wisconsin White-Tailed Deer Farm

and 15 of 22 fawns aged 6 to 9 months (68.2%) were positive.

http://vdi.sagepub.com/content/20/5/698.full

http://ddr.nal.usda.gov/bitstream/10113/21380/1/IND44108272.pdf

specific susceptibility? 194. It is probable, based on age-class specific prevalence data from wild cervids and epidemiological evidence from captive cervids in affected research centres, that both adults and fawns may become infected with CWD (Miller, Wild & Williams, 1998; Miller et al., 2000).

198. In Odocoileus virginianus â€" white tailed deer, out of 179 white-tailed deer which had become enclosed by an elk farm fence, in Sioux County, northwestern Nebraska, four fawns only eight months old were among the 50% of CWD-positive animals; these fawns were not showing any clinical signs of CWD (Davidson, 2002).

http://wildpro.twycrosszoo.org/s/00ref/miscellaneouscontents/D161_CWDReview_Seac/08_Susceptibility_Nat_Hosts.htm

SCWDS BRIEFS

Volume 17 January 2002 Number 4

CWD News from Nebraska and Kansas

Infection with the chronic wasting disease (CWD) agent recently was found in 28 of 58 formerly wild white-tailed deer in a high-fenced enclosure adjacent to a pen containing CWDaffected captive elk in northern Sioux County, Nebraska.

Four of the positive deer were fawns approximately 8 months old, which is unusually young for animals testing positive for CWD.

A January survey of 39 free-ranging deer collected within 15 miles of the positive elk and deer pens detected 8 (20%) infected animals. Test results are pending for additional deer collected inside and outside of the enclosure, and additional surveillance is planned for free-ranging deer in northwestern Nebraska. Previously, CWD had been documented in Nebraska in only two wild mule deer, both of which came from Kimball County in the southwestern panhandle adjacent to the endemic area of northeastern Colorado and southwestern Wyoming.

http://scwds.uga.edu/briefs/0102brief.pdf

http://scwds.uga.edu/topic_index/2002/CWDNewsfromNebraskaandKansas.pdf

CWD in adult deer and fawns

A hundred and thirty-three white-tailed deer in the study were killed after CWD was diagnosed in the deer within the fenced area. Paired samples of formalin-fixed tissue for CWD diagnosis and frozen tissue for DNA sequence analysis were collected. Fifty per cent (67/133) of deer were diagnosed with CWD (Table 2) using an immunohistochemical assay for PrPd in formalin-fixed, paraffinembedded brain and lymphoid tissues.

Five of the CWD-positive deer were fawns, less than 1 year of age.

Early CWD (PrPd detected in the tonsil or retropharyngeal node but not brain) was diagnosed in 14 deer (12 adults ranging from 1?5 to more than 5 years of age and two fawns). Late CWD (PrPd detectable in brain as well as lymphoid tissues) was diagnosed in 53 deer (50 adults ranging in age from 1?5 to 7 years of age and three fawns). None of the CWD-positive deer showed clinical signs of the disease (weight loss, hypersalivation, disorientation) or gross changes consistent with CWD (serous atrophy of fat) at necropsy.

http://digitalcommons.unl.edu/cgi/viewcontent.cgi?article=1125&context=zoonoticspub

Illinois CWD, see where there 2003 sampling showed 2. % of fawns tested had CWD i.e. 1 positive out of 51 samples.

2003

Boone-Winnebago Unit Fawn 51 1 2.0%

http://dnr.state.il.us/cwd/Sampling_Summary_2003.pdf

2011 FAWN CWD POSITIVE ILLINOIS

1/26/11 WINNEBAGO 344N 2E S36 F FAWN SHARPSHOOTING

2/10/11 OGLE 341N 1E S7 F FAWN SHARPSHOOTING

3/9/11 OGLE 341N 1E S7 M FAWN SHARPSHOOTING

http://dnr.state.il.us/CWD/2010-2011_Illinois_CWD_Report.pdf

For example, in 2008 a fawn tested positive and in 2010 an infected yearling buck was detected in Smith County

http://www.kdwpt.state.ks.us/news/Hunting/Big-Game-Information/Chronic-Wasting-Disease/2011-2012-CWD-Surveillance-Sampling-Goals

PPo3-40:

Mother to Offspring Transmission of Chronic Wasting Disease

Candace K. Mathiason, Amy V. Nalls, Kelly Anderson, Jeanette Hayes-Klug, Nicholas Haley and Edward A. Hoover Colorado State University, Department of Microbiology, Immunology and Pathology, Fort Collins, CO USA

Key words: Chronic wasting disease, vertical transmission, muntjac deer

We have developed a new cervid model in small Asian muntjac deer (Muntiacus reevesi) to study potential modes of vertical transmission of chronic wasting disease (CWD) from mother to offspring. Eight of eight (8/8) muntjac doe orally infected with CWD tested PrPCWD lymphoid positive by 4 months post infection. Six fawns were born to these CWD-infected doe. Six fawns were born to 6 CWD-infected doe; 4 of the fawns were non-viable. The viable fawns have been monitored for CWD infection by immunohistochemistry and sPMCA performed on serial tonsil and rectal lymphoid tissue biopsies. PrPCWD has been detected in one fawn as early as 40 days of age. Moreover, sPMCA performed on rectal lymphoid tissue has yield positive results on another fawn at 10 days of age. In addition, sPMCA assays have also demonstrated amplifiable prions in maternal placental (caruncule) and mammary tissue of the dam. Additional pregnancy related fluids and tissues from the doe as well as tissue from the nonviable fawns are currently being probed for the presence of CWD. In summary, we have employed the muntjac deer model, to demonstrate for the first time the transmission of CWD from mother to offspring. These studies provide the foundation to investigate the mechanisms and pathways of maternal prion transfer.

http://www.prion2010.org/bilder/prion_2010_program_latest_w_posters_4_.pdf?139&PHPSESSID=a30a38202cfec579000b77af81be3099

Tuesday, September 17, 2013

Mother to Offspring Transmission of Transmissible Spongiform Encephalopathy TSE prion disease

http://transmissiblespongiformencephalopathy.blogspot.com/2013/09/mother-to-offspring-transmission-of.html

"PrPCWD has been detected in one fawn as early as 40 days of age. Moreover, sPMCA performed on rectal lymphoid tissue has yield positive results on another fawn at 10 days of age"

Oral transmission and early lymphoid tropism of chronic wasting disease PrPres in mule deer fawns (Odocoileus hemionus)

The rapid infection of deer fawns following exposure by the most plausible natural route is consistent with the efficient horizontal transmission of CWD in nature and enables accelerated studies of transmission and pathogenesis in the native species. Introduction

http://vir.sgmjournals.org/content/80/10/2757.full.pdf

Wisconsin is home to about 500 deer farmers, and there are more than 8,000 farms in the U.S., according to Laurie Seale of Gilman, who's president of Whitetails of Wisconsin.

http://www.deerfarms.com/wi.shtml

http://www.wisconsinoutdoor.com/gamefarm.htm

http://chronic-wasting-disease.blogspot.com/2012/02/wisconsin-farm-raised-deer-farms-and.html

snip...

http://chronic-wasting-disease.blogspot.com/2012/02/wisconsin-16-age-limit-on-testing-dead.html

Wednesday, September 04, 2013

*** cwd - cervid captive livestock escapes, loose and on the run in the wild

http://chronic-wasting-disease.blogspot.com/2013/09/cwd-cervid-captive-livestock-escapes.html

Thursday, August 08, 2013

Characterization of the first case of naturally occurring chronic wasting disease in a captive red deer (Cervus elaphus) in North America

http://chronic-wasting-disease.blogspot.com/2013/08/characterization-of-first-case-of.html

Wednesday, February 12, 2014

Louisiana business, 3 men accused of smuggling deer into Mississippi

http://chronic-wasting-disease.blogspot.com/2014/02/louisiana-business-3-men-accused-of.html

Tuesday, May 28, 2013

Chronic Wasting Disease CWD quarantine Louisiana via CWD index herd Pennsylvania Update May 28, 2013

6 doe from Pennsylvania CWD index herd still on the loose in Louisiana, quarantine began on October 18, 2012, still ongoing, Lake Charles premises.

http://www.chronic-wasting-disease.blogspot.com/2013/05/chronic-wasting-disease-cwd-quarantine.html

Monday, June 24, 2013

The Effects of Chronic Wasting Disease on the Pennsylvania Cervid Industry Following its Discovery

http://chronic-wasting-disease.blogspot.com/2013/06/the-effects-of-chronic-wasting-disease.html

Monday, June 11, 2012

OHIO Captive deer escapees and non-reporting

> The owner was charged for failing to report the escape of the deer. 
he just got caught. 

how many more are out there in Ohio, and other states, that have not been caught, and are doing the same thing ??? 

http://chronic-wasting-disease.blogspot.com/2012/06/ohio-captive-deer-escapees-and-non.html

kind regards, terry


----------



## Hookem2012 (Feb 24, 2012)

Is this the copy and paste post?


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

That is not what I'm calling it. I wonder if anyone posting on this thread is a Liberal, dope smoking, gay marriage supporting, Scientologist that would love to get in Hiliary Clintons pants?



Hookem2012 said:


> Is this the copy and paste post?


----------



## AvianQuest (Feb 7, 2006)

Rack Ranch said:


> That is not what I'm calling it. I wonder if anyone posting on this thread is a Liberal, dope smoking, gay marriage supporting, Scientologist that would love to get in *Bill* Clintons pants?


Fixed it for ya.


----------



## Spec-Rig.006 (Nov 2, 2007)

spurgersalty said:


> Dude, I think they were referring to the target of the opening poster, not, the gentlemen trying to educate.


WELL ... I don't have time to read anything, I'm just looking to pot-stir ... jeeeeez! ha ha ha ha ha ha ...


----------



## flounder9 (Oct 8, 2012)

*Oie brings cwd to table, finally !*

great news folks, for those that are interested here, the OIE HAS INDEED BROUGHT CWD TO THE TABLE FOR DISCUSSION. ...

 
*From:* Terry S. Singeltary Sr. 
*Sent:* Tuesday, May 13, 2014 11:34 AM
*To:* [email protected] 
*Cc:* CJD-L ; CJDVOICE CJDVOICE ; bloodcjd bloodcjd 
*Subject:* Re: [BSE-L] Member Country details for listing OIE CWD 2013 against the criteria of Article 1.2.2., the Code Commission recommends consideration for listing


   Member Country details for listing OIE CWD 2013 against the criteria of Article 1.2.2., the Code Commission recommends consideration for listing




***UPDATE*** 

May 13, 2014 

Member Country details for listing OIE CWD 2013 against the criteria of Article 1.2.2., the Code Commission recommends consideration for listing


Greetings everyone, 

Finally, got a confirmation from top official inside OIE. 

YES! 

Indeed, CHRONIC WASTING DISEASE CWD has been brought to the OIE table, by more than one country, and WILL BE BROUGHT TO THE TABLE AGAIN, WHEN THE NEXT AD HOC EXPERT GROUP IS CONVENED...tss

â€˜â€™On more than one occasion our Commission has received a request from a Member Country to list CWD as a disease notifiable to the OIE. However, it is not our practice to specify which Member Countries make specific requests to us. All countries which submit national comments to us at our February and September meetings are listed in the reports of our meetings. However, the country names are not linked to specific comments or requests.â€™â€™

â€™â€™they may also evaluate CWD against the OIEâ€™s CRITERIA.â€™â€™ 

â€˜â€™That is where the situation stands at present. Next time an ad hoc group is convened to consider issues of listing and delisting, CWD will be evaluated. I have no idea of time frames.â€™â€™

personal communication with OIE top official...tss

Rome was not built overnight I suppose...tss

> In response to a _Member Countryâ€™s_ detailed justification for listing of chronic wasting disease of cervids (CWD) against the criteria of Article 1.2.2., the Code Commission _recommended_ this disease be reconsidered for listing.

http://ec.europa.eu/food/international/organisations/docs/eu_position_tahsc_report_feb2013_en.pdf 

Annual report of the Scientific Network on BSE-TSE EFSA, Question No EFSA-Q-2013-01004, approved on 11 December 2013
*** Further, it was addressed that recently discussions have being held at OIE level on Chronic Wasting Disease of cervids.
page 6;

http://www.efsa.europa.eu/en/supporting/doc/532e.pdf

LINK UPDATED...you can also see my request back in or around 2002 to the OIE on CWD ;

Subject: Re: CWD AMERICA ???

Date: Fri, 12 Jul 2002 19:10:18 +0200

From: "INFORMATION DEPT"

Organization: O.I.E

To: "Terry S. Singeltary Sr."

References: <3d2f0169 .3="" wt.net=""> < 012901c229b2 ad43bb90="" f00000a=""> [email protected]

snip...see ;

Monday, May 05, 2014

Member Country details for listing OIE CWD 2013 against the criteria of Article 1.2.2., the Code Commission recommends consideration for listing

http://chronic-wasting-disease.blogspot.com/2014/05/member-country-details-for-listing-oie.html

kind regards, terry :flag::texasflag


----------



## AvianQuest (Feb 7, 2006)

Brete said:


> Can I get the Cliffs Notes.....I'm kinda busy....


My name's not Cliff, but...

Chronic wasting disease (CWD) is an unusual infection that has occurred in members of the deer family and was first identified in Colorado and has since spread to other areas (see map).

It mostly effects adult deer and is always fatal. Infected animals loss weight, start acting listless and start walking in repeated set patterns and give off an order like rotted meat.

Research has yet to show that this disease can be transmitted to humans, but as an added sense of caution, itâ€™s advised that we should not consume the parts of deer that are known to contain the infection. These parts being, the brain, spinal cord, spleen, tonsils, lymph nodes or eyes


----------



## flounder9 (Oct 8, 2012)

AvianQuest said:


> My name's not Cliff, but...
> 
> Chronic wasting disease (CWD) is an unusual infection that has occurred in members of the deer family and was first identified in Colorado and has since spread to other areas (see map).
> 
> ...


 this is an oxymoron of sorts. there is no absolute way to prove transmission to humans, without a human study. cwd to humans might very well also look like sporadic cjd. cwd does transmit to some non-human primates. so, let's look at what science DOES tell us about the possibility of cwd transmission to humans. I will say, never say never, but let's look at what science says to date.

p.s. I don't care what you eat, but remember, iatrogenic, I.e. second hand transmission via medical, surgical, dental, blood, tissue, exposure etc, and then load factor, this is important, i.e. consumption, exposure, and the pass it forward mode of transmission with the TSE prion disease, iatrogenic, from someone sub-clinical, were talking decades here folks...what if (iatrogenic data at bottom)?

*** These results would seem to suggest that CWD does indeed have zoonotic potential, at least as judged by the compatibility of CWD prions and their human PrPC target. Furthermore, extrapolation from this simple in vitro assay suggests that if zoonotic CWD occurred, it would most likely effect those of the PRNP codon 129-MM genotype and that the PrPres type would be similar to that found in the most common subtype of sCJD (MM1).

https://www.landesbioscience.com/journals/prion/article/28124/?nocache=112223249

full text and more here ;

Saturday, April 19, 2014

*** Exploring the zoonotic potential of animal prion diseases: In vivo and in vitro approaches

http://transmissiblespongiformencephalopathy.blogspot.com/2014/04/exploring-zoonotic-potential-of-animal.html

*** PPo3-7: Prion Transmission from Cervids to Humans is Strain-dependent

*** Here we report that a human prion strain that had adopted the cervid prion protein (PrP) sequence through passage in cervidized transgenic mice efficiently infected transgenic mice expressing human PrP,

*** indicating that the species barrier from cervid to humans is prion strain-dependent and humans can be vulnerable to novel cervid prion strains.

PPo2-27:

Generation of a Novel form of Human PrPSc by Inter-species Transmission of Cervid Prions

*** Our findings suggest that CWD prions have the capability to infect humans, and that this ability depends on CWD strain adaptation, implying that the risk for human health progressively increases with the spread of CWD among cervids.

PPo2-7:

Biochemical and Biophysical Characterization of Different CWD Isolates

*** The data presented here substantiate and expand previous reports on the existence of different CWD strains.

http://www.prion2010.org/bilder/prion_2010_program_latest_w_posters_4_.pdf?139&PHPSESSID=a30a38202cfec579000b77af81be3099

Envt.07:

Pathological Prion Protein (PrPTSE) in Skeletal Muscles of Farmed and Free Ranging White-Tailed Deer Infected with Chronic Wasting Disease

***The presence and seeding activity of PrPTSE in skeletal muscle from CWD-infected cervids suggests prevention of such tissue in the human diet as a precautionary measure for food safety, pending on further clarification of whether CWD may be transmissible to humans.

http://www.landesbioscience.com/journals/prion/Prion5-Supp-PrionEnvironment.pdf?nocache=1333529975

>>>CHRONIC WASTING DISEASE , THERE WAS NO ABSOLUTE BARRIER TO CONVERSION OF THE HUMAN PRION PROTEIN<<<

*** PRICE OF CWD TSE PRION POKER GOES UP 2014 ***

Transmissible Spongiform Encephalopathy TSE PRION update January 2, 2014

Wednesday, January 01, 2014

Molecular Barriers to Zoonotic Transmission of Prions

*** chronic wasting disease, there was no absolute barrier to conversion of the human prion protein.

*** Furthermore, the form of human PrPres produced in this in vitro assay when seeded with CWD, resembles that found in the most common human prion disease, namely sCJD of the MM1 subtype.

http://wwwnc.cdc.gov/eid/article/20/1/13-0858_article.htm

http://chronic-wasting-disease.blogspot.com/2014/01/molecular-barriers-to-zoonotic.html

PRION2013 CONGRESSIONAL ABSTRACTS CWD

Sunday, August 25, 2013

HD.13: CWD infection in the spleen of humanized transgenic mice

***These results indicate that the CWD prion may have the potential to infect human peripheral lymphoid tissues.

Oral.15: Molecular barriers to zoonotic prion transmission: Comparison of the ability of sheep, cattle and deer prion disease isolates to convert normal human prion protein to its pathological isoform in a cell-free system ***However, they also show that there is no absolute barrier ro conversion of human prion protein in the case of chronic wasting disease.

PRION2013 CONGRESSIONAL ABSTRACTS CWD

Sunday, August 25, 2013

***Chronic Wasting Disease CWD risk factors, humans, domestic cats, blood, and mother to offspring transmission

http://chronic-wasting-disease.blogspot.com/2013/08/prion2013-chronic-wasting-disease-cwd.html

Friday, November 09, 2012

*** Chronic Wasting Disease CWD in cervidae and transmission to other species

http://chronic-wasting-disease.blogspot.com/2012/11/chronic-wasting-disease-cwd-in-cervidae.html

there is in fact evidence that the potential for cwd transmission to humans can NOT be ruled out.

I thought your readers and hunters and those that consume the venison, should have all the scientific facts, personally, I donâ€™t care what you eat, but if it effects me and my family down the road, it should then concern everyone, and the potential of iatrogenic transmission of the TSE prion is real i.e. â€˜friendly fireâ€™, medical, surgical, dental, blood, tissue, and or products there from...like deer antler velvet and TSE prions and nutritional supplements there from, all a potential risk factor that should not be ignored or silenced. ...

the prion gods at the cdc state that there is ;

''no strong evidence''

but let's see exactly what the authors of this cwd to human at the cdc state ;

now, letâ€™s see what the authors said about this casual link, personal communications years ago. see where it is stated NO STRONG evidence. so, does this mean there IS casual evidence ????

â€œOur conclusion stating that we found no strong evidence of CWD transmission to humansâ€

From: TSS (216-119-163-189.ipset45.wt.net)

Subject: CWD aka MAD DEER/ELK TO HUMANS ???

Date: September 30, 2002 at 7:06 am PST

From: "Belay, Ermias"

To:

Cc: "Race, Richard (NIH)" ; ; "Belay, Ermias"

Sent: Monday, September 30, 2002 9:22 AM

Subject: RE: TO CDC AND NIH - PUB MED- 3 MORE DEATHS - CWD - YOUNG HUNTERS

Dear Sir/Madam,

In the Archives of Neurology you quoted (the abstract of which was attached to your email), we did not say CWD in humans will present like variant CJD.

That assumption would be wrong. I encourage you to read the whole article and call me if you have questions or need more clarification (phone: 404-639-3091). Also, we do not claim that "no-one has ever been infected with prion disease from eating venison." Our conclusion stating that we found no strong evidence of CWD transmission to humans in the article you quoted or in any other forum is limited to the patients we investigated.

Ermias Belay, M.D. Centers for Disease Control and Prevention

-----Original Message-----

From:

Sent: Sunday, September 29, 2002 10:15 AM

To: [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]

Subject: TO CDC AND NIH - PUB MED- 3 MORE DEATHS - CWD - YOUNG HUNTERS

Sunday, November 10, 2002 6:26 PM ......snip........end..............TSS

Thursday, April 03, 2008

A prion disease of cervids: Chronic wasting disease

2008 1: Vet Res. 2008 Apr 3;39(4):41

A prion disease of cervids: Chronic wasting disease

Sigurdson CJ.

snip...

*** twenty-seven CJD patients who regularly consumed venison were reported to the Surveillance Center***,

snip...

full text ;

http://chronic-wasting-disease.blogspot.com/2008/04/prion-disease-of-cervids-chronic.html

http://chronic-wasting-disease.blogspot.com/2006_12_01_archive.html

http://chronic-wasting-disease.blogspot.com/2014/04/iowa-chronic-wasting-disease-detected.html

***********CJD REPORT 1994 increased risk for consumption of veal and venison and lamb***********

CREUTZFELDT JAKOB DISEASE SURVEILLANCE IN THE UNITED KINGDOM THIRD ANNUAL REPORT AUGUST 1994

Consumption of venison and veal was much less widespread among both cases and controls. For both of these meats there was evidence of a trend with increasing frequency of consumption being associated with increasing risk of CJD. (not nvCJD, but sporadic CJD...tss)

These associations were largely unchanged when attention was restricted to pairs with data obtained from relatives. ...

Table 9 presents the results of an analysis of these data.

There is STRONG evidence of an association between â€˜â€™regularâ€™â€™ veal eating and risk of CJD (p = .0.01).

Individuals reported to eat veal on average at least once a year appear to be at 13 TIMES THE RISK of individuals who have never eaten veal.

There is, however, a very wide confidence interval around this estimate. There is no strong evidence that eating veal less than once per year is associated with increased risk of CJD (p = 0.51).

The association between venison eating and risk of CJD shows similar pattern, with regular venison eating associated with a 9 FOLD INCREASE IN RISK OF CJD (p = 0.04).

There is some evidence that risk of CJD INCREASES WITH INCREASING FREQUENCY OF LAMB EATING (p = 0.02).

The evidence for such an association between beef eating and CJD is weaker (p = 0.14). When only controls for whom a relative was interviewed are included, this evidence becomes a little STRONGER (p = 0.08).

snip...

It was found that when veal was included in the model with another exposure, the association between veal and CJD remained statistically significant (p = < 0.05 for all exposures), while the other exposures ceased to be statistically significant (p = > 0.05).

snip...

In conclusion, an analysis of dietary histories revealed statistical associations between various meats/animal products and INCREASED RISK OF CJD. When some account was taken of possible confounding, the association between VEAL EATING AND RISK OF CJD EMERGED AS THE STRONGEST OF THESE ASSOCIATIONS STATISTICALLY. ...

snip...

In the study in the USA, a range of foodstuffs were associated with an increased risk of CJD, including liver consumption which was associated with an apparent SIX-FOLD INCREASE IN THE RISK OF CJD. By comparing the data from 3 studies in relation to this particular dietary factor, the risk of liver consumption became non-significant with an odds ratio of 1.2 (PERSONAL COMMUNICATION, PROFESSOR A. HOFMAN. ERASMUS UNIVERSITY, ROTTERDAM). (???...TSS)

snip...see full report ;

http://collections.europarchive.org/tna/20090505194948/http://bseinquiry.gov.uk/files/yb/1994/08/00004001.pdf

Thursday, October 10, 2013

***CJD REPORT 1994 increased risk for consumption of veal and venison and lamb***

http://creutzfeldt-jakob-disease.blogspot.com/2013/10/cjd-report-1994-increased-risk-for.html

CJD9/10022

October 1994

Mr R.N. Elmhirst Chairman British Deer Farmers Association Holly Lodge Spencers Lane BerksWell Coventry CV7 7BZ

Dear Mr Elmhirst,

CREUTZFELDT-JAKOB DISEASE (CJD) SURVEILLANCE UNIT REPORT

Thank you for your recent letter concerning the publication of the third annual report from the CJD Surveillance Unit. I am sorry that you are dissatisfied with the way in which this report was published.

The Surveillance Unit is a completely independant outside body and the Department of Health is committed to publishing their reports as soon as they become available. In the circumstances it is not the practice to circulate the report for comment since the findings of the report would not be amended. In future we can ensure that the British Deer Farmers Association receives a copy of the report in advance of publication.

The Chief Medical Officer has undertaken to keep the public fully informed of the results of any research in respect of CJD. This report was entirely the work of the unit and was produced completely independantly of the the Department.

The statistical results reqarding the consumption of venison was put into perspective in the body of the report and was not mentioned at all in the press release. Media attention regarding this report was low key but gave a realistic presentation of the statistical findings of the Unit. This approach to publication was successful in that consumption of venison was highlighted only once by the media ie. in the News at one television proqramme.

I believe that a further statement about the report, or indeed statistical links between CJD and consumption of venison, would increase, and quite possibly give damaging credence, to the whole issue. From the low key media reports of which I am aware it seems unlikely that venison consumption will suffer adversely, if at all.

http://web.archive.org/web/20030511010117/http://www.bseinquiry.gov.uk/files/yb/1994/10/00003001.pdf

now, with all the above bad news, I can tell you this, but I only put so many grains of salt in this _good news_. the latest report on the ongoing studies to date show, cwd transmission studies to the macaque monkey has so far been negative. cwd transmission to the squirrel monkey has been proven. so, why is this important, nonhuman primate species, cynomolgus macaques and squirrel monkeys differ a little in how close one is to humans, than the other, with the the macaque being closer to humans by a very little. but the next question would be why not use chimps, that are even closer to the human. you can see here ;

cynomolgus macaques vs squirrel monkeys and cwd to humans ?

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC2819871/

and remember, there are many strains of cwd now. I'm not even sure they know exactly how many. same with the other tse prion disease in N. America, many many different strains. ...

***and why we don't use chimps here ;

yes, for the cynomolgus macaques, good news. however, not so much for the squirrel monkey.

I ponder the closest to the humans, i.e. chimps ??? why donâ€™t we use chimps ??? (I suggest years ago death row inmates instead of primate, compensate them, there families, and inoculate orally), but why not chimps?

why do we not want to do TSE transmission studies on chimpanzees $

5. A positive result from a chimpanzee challenged severely would likely create alarm in some circles even if the result could not be interpreted for man. I have a view that all these agents could be transmitted provided a large enough dose by appropriate routes was given and the animals kept long enough. Until the mechanisms of the species barrier are more clearly understood it might be best to retain that hypothesis.

snip...

R. BRADLEY

http://collections.europarchive.org/tna/20080102222950/http://www.bseinquiry.gov.uk/files/yb/1990/09/23001001.pdf

1: J Infect Dis 1980 Aug;142(2):205-8

Oral transmission of kuru, Creutzfeldt-Jakob disease, and scrapie to nonhuman primates.

Gibbs CJ Jr, Amyx HL, Bacote A, Masters CL, Gajdusek DC.

Kuru and Creutzfeldt-Jakob disease of humans and scrapie disease of sheep and goats were transmitted to squirrel monkeys (Saimiri sciureus) that were exposed to the infectious agents only by their nonforced consumption of known infectious tissues. The asymptomatic incubation period in the one monkey exposed to the virus of kuru was 36 months; that in the two monkeys exposed to the virus of Creutzfeldt-Jakob disease was 23 and 27 months, respectively; and that in the two monkeys exposed to the virus of scrapie was 25 and 32 months, respectively. Careful physical examination of the buccal cavities of all of the monkeys failed to reveal signs or oral lesions. One additional monkey similarly exposed to kuru has remained asymptomatic during the 39 months that it has been under observation.

snip...

The successful transmission of kuru, Creutzfeldt-Jakob disease, and scrapie by natural feeding to squirrel monkeys that we have reported provides further grounds for concern that scrapie-infected meat may occasionally give rise in humans to Creutzfeldt-Jakob disease.

PMID: 6997404

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/entrez/query.fcgi?cmd=Retrieve&db=PubMed&list_uids=6997404&dopt=Abstract

please see ;

1: J Neurol Neurosurg Psychiatry 1994 Jun;57(6):757-8

*** Transmission of Creutzfeldt-Jakob disease to a chimpanzee by electrodes contaminated during neurosurgery.

Gibbs CJ Jr, Asher DM, Kobrine A, Amyx HL, Sulima MP, Gajdusek DC.

Laboratory of Central Nervous System Studies, National Institute of

Neurological Disorders and Stroke, National Institutes of Health,

Bethesda, MD 20892.

*** Stereotactic multicontact electrodes used to probe the cerebral cortex of a middle aged woman with progressive dementia were previously implicated in the accidental transmission of Creutzfeldt-Jakob disease (CJD) to two younger patients. The diagnoses of CJD have been confirmed for all three cases. More than two years after their last use in humans, after three cleanings and repeated sterilisation in ethanol and formaldehyde vapour, the electrodes were implanted in the cortex of a chimpanzee. Eighteen months later the animal became ill with CJD. This finding serves to re-emphasise the potential danger posed by reuse of instruments contaminated with the agents of spongiform encephalopathies, even after scrupulous attempts to clean them.

PMID: 8006664 [PubMed - indexed for MEDLINE]

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/entrez/query.fcgi?cmd=Retrieve&db=PubMed&list_uids=8006664&dopt=Abstract

*** our results raise the possibility that CJD cases classified as VV1 may include cases caused by iatrogenic transmission of sCJD-MM1 prions or food-borne infection by type 1 prions from animals, e.g., chronic wasting disease prions in cervid. In fact, two CJD-VV1 patients who hunted deer or consumed venison have been reported (40, 41). The results of the present study emphasize the need for traceback studies and careful re-examination of the biochemical properties of sCJD-VV1 prions. ***

http://www.jbc.org/cgi/content/abstract/M704597200v1?maxtoshow=&HITS=10&hits=10&RESULTFORMAT=&fulltext=Cross-sequence+transmission+of+sporadic+Creutzfeldt-Jakob+disease+creates+a+new+&searchid=1&FIRSTINDEX=0&resourcetype=HWCIT

Thursday, January 2, 2014

*** CWD TSE Prion in cervids to hTGmice, Heidenhain Variant Creutzfeldt-Jacob Disease MM1 genotype, and iatrogenic CJD ??? ***

http://transmissiblespongiformencephalopathy.blogspot.com/2014/01/cwd-tse-prion-in-cervids-to-htgmice.html

Singeltary submission ;

Program Standards: Chronic Wasting Disease Herd Certification Program and Interstate Movement of Farmed or Captive Deer, Elk, and Moose

*** DOCUMENT ID: APHIS-2006-0118-0411

http://www.regulations.gov/#!documentDetail;D=APHIS-2006-0118-0411

http://chronic-wasting-disease.blogspot.com/2014/03/docket-no-00-108-10-chronic-wasting.html

I deleted and reposted because the links did not work. I forgot what I said at the end  anyway, don't shoot the messenger. ...:cheers:

kind regards, terry


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

I hope you dont expect me to read all of that.


----------



## AvianQuest (Feb 7, 2006)

flounder9 said:


> I forgot what I said at the end  anyway, don't shoot the messenger. ...:cheers:


I can't think of any reason that the messenger shouldn't be shot. The only hesitation would be regarding the caliber and the various shot placements.


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

LMAO..Cant give him green, somebody please help!!



AvianQuest said:


> I can't think of any reason that the messenger shouldn't be shot. The only hesitation would be regarding the caliber and the various shot placements.


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

Rack Ranch said:


> LMAO..Cant give him green, somebody please help!!


 Got him for ya RR


----------

